# 2016 "Fall" NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey

I am finally posting the thread for the Fall Meet event though it feels like we just completed the Spring Meet. I put Fall in quotes in the title because September doesn't 'feel' like Fall, but I noticed on the calendar that it is a couple days after the start of Autumn. 

I was toying with an early November date, but with the Finals date and some regulars having conflicts....I decided to stick to my initial date. We can call this a Finals Tune up for those who are going, and a Pseudo-Finals for those who are not going. Again, if we get 10 guys show up to this meet....it is all good. 

Anyway, here is a link to the 2016 Spring Meet - we had a great time!


NCSQ Spring Meet Thread 2016

So, on to the info about the meet 

Where:
At my house near Greensboro - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.

When:
Friday evening: 23 September 2016 for those who want to get together early (start around 5:00) - will likely order pizza again.

Saturday: 24 September 2016 09:00 AM - 09:00 PM

Food:
Probably snack items for lunch - We will likely grill out at my house.


Stuff to bring:

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (of course - you are in charge of policing said kids)
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs or other device
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism

Current list of attendees: (Add Yo Name!)
Name (Screenname) - Car - State if you want

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina


----------



## naiku

Put me down as a maybe... my youngest's 2nd birthday is on the 27th so a lot of it depends on if my wife wants to do something for him on the 24th or the following weekend.


----------



## Babs

Bam! On my calendar

Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan


----------



## ErinH

ah, dangit! was hoping for November. Gonna have to miss this one. Going to be on TDY.


----------



## chithead

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina


----------



## j-man

Put me down as a maybe also. I know I know, I can see J, Daniel, and Kendal shaking their heads and saying yeah right haha 

I would say definitely coming but if I come up with tickets to the Vols vs that team from Gainesville game I will be in Knoxville that weekend


----------



## probillygun

I'm in!


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina 
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania


----------



## kmbkk

I'm a maybe, depending on work schedule, but if I'm in town then absolutely :

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina 
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia


----------



## Babs

Daniel do not let me get away with not hearing your car this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

I'll bring a working stereo system this time

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina 
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania[/QUOTE]
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York


----------



## chithead

Babs said:


> Daniel do not let me get away with not hearing your car this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, likewise. I need to hear the Civic for sure!


----------



## Babs

chithead said:


> Actually, likewise. I need to hear the Civic for sure!



Can't talk now. Got work to do. Hahaha! Oh crap the clock is ticking. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina 
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina


----------



## Theslaking

After I make two events does that qualify me for a NCSQ tee shirt?


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Ayyyyye..finally not near final exams!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina 
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Ayyyyye..finally not near final exams!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina 
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm a maybe on this one. Having system issues right now that may be a flaky amp. That's where the process of elimination has taken me anyway. I don't want to get something just to be getting it because my eye is on the Helix processor with the 6ch amp around it. I thought it was the mini 2x4 going out after being used and abused for a while and that gave me a good excuse to replace it with something that would give me everything on one program. The amp running the midbass and midrange is sending a POP to the speakers every now and again. If the amp running the sub and tweets was doing it I'd probably have a bowel movement and a wreck in no particular order from the popping sub spooking me. Going to unplug the processor and just let the amp idle since it does it more without music playing for some reason. This will tell me for sure what's causing it.


----------



## Babs

*2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*

Note to self: if I get into Hillbilly's truck, check seat first in case the system popped, causing him to pop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If it is indeed the amp it still works fine otherwise


----------



## kmbkk

Somehow my name got dropped off, so I'll add it again:

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina 
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia


----------



## Zippy

This is occurring during my time share in Orlando, so I may be able to swing Friday before driving to Orlando Saturday. That also forces my vehicle to my RAV4. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina 
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only


----------



## Mic10is

I was also hoping for November. I'm a big maybe. Sept has a lot going on for me


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Mic10is said:


> I was also hoping for November. I'm a big maybe. Sept has a lot going on for me


I would like for you to make it. It could be your one and only opportunity to sit in the "Time Machine" and listen to the best mobile sound system ever created. It plays CD's, HDCD's, SACD's, DVD's, BLU-RAY's, Streams music from the internet and also play's Vinyl. 

43" Ultra high definition television and Center listening seat from a Cadillac Limousine. Three way front stage, all drivers on axis and dual 15" stereo sub-woofers located in front of the listening position makes for an awesome listening experience. 

The sound stage it creates is insanely high and wide. It wraps around you and envelopes the listener on some older, well mastered tracks. With about 5000 watts of power it is a definite listening experience.

With 4 days of driving and one day for the event with the fuel expenses and time lost from work, I don't think that I would be able to make the long trek a second time. 

So hopefully it will work out that you could make it. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## DBlevel

I'm in..........

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina 
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina


----------



## bertholomey

High Resolution Audio said:


> I would like for you to make it. It could be your one and only opportunity to sit in the "Time Machine" and listen to the best mobile sound system ever created.



EASY.......

Now, this is interesting - I just want to make a comment on my thread - this isn't going to go off topic because I'll have a mod clean it up if it does. 

You are setting up an expectation here.....you should allow folks to make their own impressions of the sound. You claim it to be the best system ever created, and immediately folks want to disprove that - they will be pre-conditioned to seek flaws. 

Especially stated to Mic who has been in this hobby (at a high level) than all of us. He has heard the best cars and has had some of the best cars. So I'm sure if he is able to attend, he will demo your vehicle Gerald, but I doubt he will cancel commitments that he already has to make it so he can hear it. 

It was a fun vehicle to demo (though I wish I could have gotten my media device to connect to it), but I'm not sure it should be advertised as the best mobile sound system ever created. I like your enthusiasm and confidence my friend, and we all seek validation of our 'creations' (either completed ourselves or paid to others to complete) - we want people to be impressed and tell us they are amazed......but as I stated in the first post (at least I usually do) be open to criticism as well. The point of the meets is fun/enjoyment - comraderie with others that love this hobby.......and to hopefully gain pointers to make our cars sound better. That is the attitude we like to foster going into these meets.


----------



## claydo

Lol, yeah, I love the enthusiasm gerald, but keep in mind you may not be aware of some folks involvement in the hobby themselves. Maybe a closer inspection of mic's sig might give a hint towards mic's accomplishment levels in the world of car audio. I'm looking forward to taking a listen to yer "time machine", and I'm sure I, as well as everyone else who gets a demo, will enjoy it, but be careful as lofty claims can get perceived as arrogance, and may leave you "out in the cold" so to speak with the more experienced folks who have been at it a while........ (there will likely be several there, hint hint...). I sincerely hope you can make it down, but please don't forget that you are gonna be a new face in a strange yet friendly crowd, that has its share of experienced peoples, as well as folks who subjugate essque levels from different perspectives than you may.........one thing ya don't want is to alienate anyone, especially those experienced and/or talented enough within this hobby to offer you some knowlege.........so be humble my friend, rock the time machine on the demos, and let the opinions form themselves.........




Btw, hope this wasn't too much for the thread, jason, tell me I'll wipe it and just leave this......

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina 
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina[/QUOTE]
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt ss - North Carolina


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina 
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina[/QUOTE]
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina 
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas 



Providing my issue stated in my post above doesn't get any worse I should be able to make it. And yeah the last thing you want to do is raise everyone's expectations. Been there done that and got humbled. My system has come a long way since the last NCSQ meet though and I owe it all to the ones who took time to give critical feedback and most importantly TEACH me in a way that my messed up brain can comprehend.


----------



## claydo

Be good to see ya again chris......hope you get yer issues solved!


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> EASY.......
> 
> Now, this is interesting - I just want to make a comment on my thread - this isn't going to go off topic because I'll have a mod clean it up if it does.
> 
> You are setting up an expectation here.....you should allow folks to make their own impressions of the sound. You claim it to be the best system ever created, and immediately folks want to disprove that - they will be pre-conditioned to seek flaws.
> 
> Especially stated to Mic who has been in this hobby (at a high level) than all of us. He has heard the best cars and has had some of the best cars. So I'm sure if he is able to attend, he will demo your vehicle Gerald, but I doubt he will cancel commitments that he already has to make it so he can hear it.





claydo said:


> Lol, yeah, I love the enthusiasm gerald, but keep in mind you may not be aware of some folks involvement in the hobby themselves. Maybe a closer inspection of mic's sig might give a hint towards mic's accomplishment levels in the world of car audio.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, hope this wasn't too much for the thread, jason, tell me I'll wipe it and just leave this......
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
> 3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
> 5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
> 7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
> 8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
> 9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
> 10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
> 11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina


12) Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt ss - North Carolina[/QUOTE]


Gerald If I am able to make it, Id be more than happy to take a listen to it. I am more than happy to help out where and when I can to help others further themselves in this sport/hobby.

I am fortunate to have had the opportunity to have judged and listened to some of the top vehicles in the US and even judged in Japan. Speaking of Japan I was very fortunate to have listened to and provided feedback to Niro Nakamichi the founder/owner of Nakamichi about his new speakers/ amps and processor in a demo vehicle he built to showcase his products.

I have judged numerous world champion vehicles over the years including building and tuning a few excluding my own vehicles.

I am by no means an "expert" or the be all end all for SQ evaluation, there are many many more who are much smarter than me with better ears and more experience
But Ive been around a bit, put in a ton of time with my own hands and ears over the years and when it comes to judging I pride myself on being as professional and unbiased as possible.

In short, there is a business saying that I frequently share with many of my students

_Conflict arises when expectations meets reality._

I've been around long enough that I dont expect or assume many things anymore....Hell I've judged world class vehicles that didnt pass Left/right verification before.


----------



## Babs

*2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*

Gotta love cordial and professional and enthusiastic, yet at the same time..









Hahahaha!!

All meant in good fun. 

But seriously. This meet I'm afraid has spoiled me for all others. Great time, great folks, pro's and rookies, dogs and cats..  I'm sure we're all signing up to listen to this car. 

Meantime, back to work. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Werd, I can't wait to check that thing out. It definitely looks like a great foundation for my kind of system......ie; big and dynamic.....lots of room, and the "center" seating and big screen, I mean gtfo, bet that's a lot of fun! Gerald, do you keep a tune saved for the central and drivers seat in this thing? How close can the drivers seat tune come to the central seat?


----------



## Zippy

Clay,

Remember when I said I had a track for you back at the spring get together? Here's a photo of a taiko drum like the one on that track. It maybe not be that size but it sets impact expectations adequately. If you cannot make Friday, I'll leave a disk with Jason for you.


----------



## claydo

Now that's a big drum! Lmao, don't worry dude, I'll be around Friday evening .......fo sho. I don't like missing anything if at all possible.......glad yer coming back, I know it's a bit of a trek down for ya. Yer brz was impressive, so I'm looking forward to the other ride as well!


And to scott, you done yet?.......


. 


I mean the three ways gonna make it......right? Bwuhahahaha!!




No pressure........


----------



## claydo

List is looking good allready.......yes it's early. We missing some key folks tho.........cmon peoples, you know who you are!

Jeremy, glad yer gonna be on the list of demos this go around, cool.
I know several folks are working on systems, big shout of encouragement to kendal and Daniel to get on the demo lists this meet too!

Hope jmans conflicts work out, would enjoy you making it again......

Erin, not sure what tdy is, but that sucks......wish you were coming up.


The Donkey Yodel?


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Now that's a big drum! Lmao, don't worry dude, I'll be around Friday evening .......fo sho. I don't like missing anything if at all possible.......glad yer coming back, I know it's a bit of a trek down for ya. Yer brz was impressive, so I'm looking forward to the other ride as well!
> 
> 
> And to scott, you done yet?.......
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I mean the three ways gonna make it......right? Bwuhahahaha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pressure........




She'll be done. Oh yes. She will be done. 

I hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkrider

I'll put myself down as a maybe. If my son's football season is over by then, I'll be there. If it's not....then it's a maybe. And I'll maybe have a 3-way in my KIA.......or maybe a different 2-way....not sure yet. That's a lot of maybe.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina 
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina 
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas 
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)


----------



## claydo

^^^^^^^^^^^
Yup, there's one of the guys I was referring too, lmao.

That is a lot of maybe tho.......

Now maybe we can covince Bill to kidnap Steve and bring that mazda down to see what the capn's mad sell off business is all about.....


----------



## High Resolution Audio

bertholomey said:


> EASY.......
> 
> Now, this is interesting - I just want to make a comment on my thread - this isn't going to go off topic because I'll have a mod clean it up if it does.
> 
> You are setting up an expectation here.....you should allow folks to make their own impressions of the sound. You claim it to be the best system ever created, and immediately folks want to disprove that - they will be pre-conditioned to seek flaws.
> 
> Especially stated to Mic who has been in this hobby (at a high level) than all of us. He has heard the best cars and has had some of the best cars. So I'm sure if he is able to attend, he will demo your vehicle Gerald, but I doubt he will cancel commitments that he already has to make it so he can hear it.
> 
> It was a fun vehicle to demo (though I wish I could have gotten my media device to connect to it), but I'm not sure it should be advertised as the best mobile sound system ever created. I like your enthusiasm and confidence my friend, and we all seek validation of our 'creations' (either completed ourselves or paid to others to complete) - we want people to be impressed and tell us they are amazed......but as I stated in the first post (at least I usually do) be open to criticism as well. The point of the meets is fun/enjoyment - comraderie with others that love this hobby.......and to hopefully gain pointers to make our cars sound better. That is the attitude we like to foster going into these meets.


I do have to admit, that in my above description, I put down that it is "the best mobile sound system ever created", but I didn't specifically claim that it was the best sounding. In fact, I'm not really satisfied with the way that it sounds as it sits. I have purchased a bunch of goodies to improve the sound quality of the system itself, and it is a work in progress. As a matter of fact, I am very much looking forward to hearing everyone's comments, opinions and suggestions. 

Part of what makes it the "best" is the features that it has. I have never heard of anyone putting together a mobile sound system that has all the capabilities and specific features that the "time machine" does.

With that being said, I would like to apologize if I came off the wrong way, or if I pissed off anyone. Especially you, Jason, since you are so gracious to put this gathering together in the first place. I've been anxiously awaiting this get together for a long time as I am looking forward to meeting the gang and listening to as many other systems as possible.


----------



## Babs

*2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*

Nah. I doubt anyone was pissed. Don't sweat it man. This is a solid and good crowd at this meet for sure. Lord knows we gave Clay **** about his tweeter pop incident for months.  But that's part of the fun. He knows he is loved. All in good fun. I catch hell, and rightly so, because if my build progress and molasses pouring were in a race, molasses would win. 

Looking forward to seeing something more than my 80PRS into a Helix and couple amps. Well I do plan is to have my apple to optical setup all in as well, which truly spanked the head unit when I tested it. But I will always be fascinated to see what's possible, such as Erin's single volume knob powering right at the amps, who'd a thunk it, and it was awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio

claydo said:


> Werd, I can't wait to check that thing out. It definitely looks like a great foundation for my kind of system......ie; big and dynamic.....lots of room, and the "center" seating and big screen, I mean gtfo, bet that's a lot of fun! Gerald, do you keep a tune saved for the central and drivers seat in this thing? How close can the drivers seat tune come to the central seat?


Nick (SkizeR) did the tune for the drivers seat. I have it saved under the first two presets. 

I really haven't tuned for the center set specifically. I took Nicks tune and did time alignment for the center and tweaked a couple frequencies here and there. It seems like a serious baseline tune takes a good 2-3 hours. I didn't want to invest that much time tuning for the center as I have many upgrades waiting in the wings. For now it's good enough.


----------



## ErinH

Gerald, out of curiosity, why do you call your truck the "Time Machine"? I ask because my "I just hit the lottery" dream has been to buy a Delorean and build an "old school" type install and make it a trailer queen. Of course, it would have to be dubbed the Time Machine because, dude, it's a Delorean! lol

So when I think time machine that's immediately what pops in my head. Just curious what motivated you to call your truck the "time machine".


----------



## sqnut

claydo said:


> do you keep a tune saved for the central and drivers seat in this thing? How close can the drivers seat tune come to the central seat?


If tuned right, it should sound the same from both seats, the only thing that changes is your position vis a vis the vocalist.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

ErinH said:


> Gerald, out of curiosity, why do you call your truck the "Time Machine"? I ask because my "I just hit the lottery" dream has been to buy a Delorean and build an "old school" type install and make it a trailer queen. Of course, it would have to be dubbed the Time Machine because, dude, it's a Delorean! lol
> 
> So when I think time machine that's immediately what pops in my head. Just curious what motivated you to call your truck the "time machine".


Two reasons, actually:

1.) Several people during listening sessions have commented that it takes them back many years when they use to enjoy going to night clubs and discos. They always seem to share a story of an experience they had "years ago". This usually happens when listening to music only.

2.) When the Audio/Visual experience is happening ( such as while watching/listening to a music concert ) ......it has the ability to transport the listener to a different place in time....as if one was experiencing the concert as if they were in the audience as it was being recorded.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If I don't make this meet y'all are welcome to come kick me in the berries!


----------



## bose301s

We'll see what happens, I definitely want to be there, missed the last 2 meets for various reasons, but I plan to be there for this one.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina 
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina 
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas 
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina


----------



## dgr932

Don't want to put myself on the list and not keep my word so I will list myself as a maybe.


----------



## claydo

High Resolution Audio said:


> Two reasons, actually:
> 
> 1.) Several people during listening sessions have commented that it takes them back many years when they use to enjoy going to night clubs and discos. They always seem to share a story of an experience they had "years ago". This usually happens when listening to music only.
> 
> 2.) When the Audio/Visual experience is happening ( such as while watching/listening to a music concert ) ......it has the ability to transport the listener to a different place in time....as if one was experiencing the concert as if they were in the audience as it was being recorded.


I'm looking forward to my demo, I want the full audio visual treatment man!



Hillbilly SQ said:


> If I don't make this meet y'all are welcome to come kick me in the berries!


Uh, ok.......you better make it.......I'll have my steel toes on standby....lol.


----------



## probillygun

claydo said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Yup, there's one of the guys I was referring too, lmao.
> 
> That is a lot of maybe tho.......
> 
> Now maybe we can covince Bill to kidnap Steve and bring that mazda down to see what the capn's mad sell off business is all about.....


haha!! I won't have to kidnap captain obvious. He'll be there


----------



## claydo

probillygun said:


> haha!! I won't have to kidnap captain obvious. He'll be there



Noice, looking forward to seeing both you guys!


----------



## BigAl205

I hate that I'll miss two in a row. Maybe next spring...


----------



## req

im going to put this on the calendar, but the following weeked is a huge VW show H2Oi in ocean city for me and I might be on the wire making sure my car is ready to make the drive. 


I still never got my NCSQ tshirt...


I guess I should work on (and make progress with) my new steering wheel, billet LCD bezel, and tweeters then :sad:


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Now maybe we can covince Bill to kidnap Steve and bring that mazda down to see what the capn's mad sell off business is all about.....



I guess now is a good time then to confirm that I AM coming! 

And what will be in the Mazda when I arrive... :surprised::surprised::surprised: I guess we'll leave some things as a surprise. Maybe the curiosity will keep Kendal committed to show up. :laugh:



1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina 
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina 
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas 
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina 
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> I guess now is a good time then to confirm that I AM coming!
> 
> And what will be in the Mazda when I arrive... :surprised::surprised::surprised: I guess we'll leave some things as a surprise. Maybe the curiosity will keep Kendal committed to show up. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
> 3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
> 5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
> 7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
> 8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
> 9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
> 10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
> 11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
> 12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
> 13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas
> 14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
> 15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
> 16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania


Funky Pups run IB?


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Funky Pups run IB?



Almost that aggressive. :mean:


It will be a very different car from the last time it was there so that will be fun at least.


----------



## MrGreen83

17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> Almost that aggressive. :mean:
> 
> 
> It will be a very different car from the last time it was there so that will be fun at least.


My processor and tune changed since the last NC meet I was at, but that's about it. EVERYTHING has changed since you heard it last...I think. I was running a pair of 12's and an all raw driver frontstage when you heard it last correct? Damn I've been running the all Rishi frontstage for about a year nowI'm finally getting the tuning part of it figured out I think, sure took long enoughAfter embarrassing myself with really jacked up levels last Fall it's time to redeem myself. I was finally taught how to do the things I've been struggling with all these years the right way, and by ear as well. Hands-on is how I learn. It will be better than it was last year. It probably won't be "right", but promise it won't be pulling hard to the right this time.


----------



## Acceptor

I'll be there and looking forward to meeting people and hearing the systems.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My processor and tune changed since the last NC meet I was at, but that's about it. EVERYTHING has changed since you heard it last...I think. I was running a pair of 12's and an all raw driver frontstage when you heard it last correct? Damn I've been running the all Rishi frontstage for about a year nowI'm finally getting the tuning part of it figured out I think, sure took long enoughAfter embarrassing myself with really jacked up levels last Fall it's time to redeem myself. I was finally taught how to do the things I've been struggling with all these years the right way, and by ear as well. Hands-on is how I learn. It will be better than it was last year. It probably won't be "right", but promise it won't be pulling hard to the right this time.



That's awesome- looking forward to checking it out! 
Nothing to be embarrassed about- this hobby is all about learning and figuring out what works best in your particular vehicle and for YOUR particular tastes so you can enjoy it. The tuning aspect is probably the most important- and hardest to tackle. You're not alone in that regard.


----------



## captainobvious

Nice to see some new guys coming out! I remember the very first car audio gtg I went to I was a bit nervous and not sure what to expect. You guys will have a great time and have a chance to demo some really great vehicles and more importantly- meet some really awesome people.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Nice to see some new guys coming out! I remember the very first car audio gtg I went to I was a bit nervous and not sure what to expect. You guys will have a great time and have a chance to demo some really great vehicles and more importantly- meet some really awesome people.


^ Yep on all accounts!


----------



## jpf150

1)Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina

2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina

3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina

4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania

5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York

6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina

7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina

8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts

9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia

10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only

11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina

12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina

13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas

14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)

15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina

16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania

17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 

18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt

I should be able to make this one! Not sure if much more will be done to the car by then or not. I'm hoping so, but you know how that goes! Still will be great to hang out with everyone though and get some demos. I might also try to make it Friday night, but I'll see about that closer to September. Thanks Jason for setting up these meets!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Ah, there's another guy that definitely needed to be on the list......


Still a few more to go......

Doubt serious chris is gonna make it.......booo, gonna miss ya bud!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I know I'm counting my chickens before they hatch but think I found my problem. When my amp starves for current it makes a continuous popping sound. It happened one time when the set screws on the amp worked loose. It did it again yesterday. I checked all set screws and they were tight. Wiggled the MAXI fuse and it was loose in the block. Contacts the blades go in are basically spring loaded and that block is nearly 10 years old and been in 3 different trucks. Got a new Stinger MIDI fuse block with screws to crank down on the fuses. I know the suspect amp gained output after wiggling the fuse to freshen up the connection. Fingers crossed and hope my gut feeling from past problem solving is leading my right. That old fuse block needed to be replaced anyway.


----------



## claydo

Damn.....glad you found it before the amp puked.....my sub amp cuts out and distorts when it starves. It will sho nuff let me know when the battery gets below 11 volts, it is the first to sound an alarm.....thank god for deep cycles that come back, lol.


----------



## subterFUSE

1)Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina


----------



## claydo

Cool, glad yer gonna make it john......didn't ever get my demo last time.


----------



## Babs

Woo hoo! Audi Eye Candy! S6 goodness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Woo hoo! Audi Eye Candy! S6 goodness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Psht... Audi eye candy? More like Audi driver eye candy!



Lol


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> Psht... Audi eye candy? More like Audi driver eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol




Well he is a perty man but.. LOL!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Erin just has kick panel envy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Well he is a perty man but.. LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Funny - that is how I read it too


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> Psht... Audi eye candy? More like Audi driver eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol





Babs said:


> Well he is a perty man but.. LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





subterFUSE said:


> Erin just has kick panel envy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bertholomey said:


> Funny - that is how I read it too



Lmao, kick panel envy or Freudian slip? Erin......is there something we should know here? We'd still love you man, whoa, I mean maybe love is a bit strong of a word in this case..........we wouldn't hold it against ya bud.......well, not "it" so to speak.........lmao!!!!


The closet can be a lonely place, my friend.........be strong, yer amongst friends!!


----------



## subterFUSE

bertholomey said:


> Funny - that is how I read it too




LOL!

Well if that's the case, then I have to be honest and say that ever since Erin got rid of that ALPS Pot, I'm just not interested in twisting his knob any more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Well he is a perty man but.. LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bertholomey said:


> Funny - that is how I read it too


You guys 'read it' the way I wanted it to be read, then. 

It's not like the I'm the only one. All these guys were checkin' John out at the last meet. Even Andy's face says "nice!".











    

bwaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ErinH

subterFUSE said:


> Erin just has kick panel envy.


----------



## ErinH

BTW, these kind of funny convos is why I'm gonna be really bummed when you guys are having this meet and I'm sitting flying back hom in a sardine can.


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> You guys 'read it' the way I wanted it to be read, then.
> 
> It's not like the I'm the only one. All these guys were checkin' John out at the last meet. Even Andy's face says "nice!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Lmao!


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> Erin just has kick panel envy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LMAO!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

AND things just officially got weird!:laugh:


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> AND things just officially got weird!:laugh:



It's page 2.. I figure we're getting kinda lazy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> BTW, these kind of funny convos is why I'm gonna be really bummed when you guys are having this meet and I'm sitting flying back hom in a sardine can.



Yeah that stinks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205

ErinH said:


> You guys 'read it' the way I wanted it to be read, then.
> 
> It's not like the I'm the only one. All these guys were checkin' John out at the last meet. Even Andy's face says "nice!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha


But does he have a :daniel: tramp stamp? :laugh:


----------



## Theslaking

You know John did spend a better part of the day in front of his porn machine taunting us with his backside.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Theslaking said:


> You know John did spend a better part of the day in front of his porn machine taunting us with his backside.


Sounds kinky. Look forward to hearing that beautiful audi again with all the changes. Glad he kept those Esotar 12's. Easily the best subs I've heard in the cars I've heard them in.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sounds kinky. Look forward to hearing that beautiful audi again with all the changes. Glad he kept those Esotar 12's. Easily the best subs I've heard in the cars I've heard them in.


I'll have a little someth'n someth'n for ya then on the IB sub front. Hoowah! :laugh:
Don't see it blowing away no esotars in a crazy-well-treated Audi though, but it's gonna be one rockin' little Honda skateboard on wheels. 
IF I can quit running into snags and git-r-done.


----------



## subterFUSE

ErinH said:


>



LOL.... this picture reminds me of this Family Guy episode.

https://youtu.be/CN9Tj3Fwtsc


----------



## req

I took quite a few compromising pictures of john in that trunk.


----------



## Babs

I haz speaker wirez all up in here. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## req

the ones I have contain some belly button :lol:


----------



## claydo

Oh my........john.....you should be afraid!


Lmao....


----------



## Theslaking

At this point I'm not sure John should be flattered or offended.


----------



## claydo

Oh, flattered fer sure......lmao, but still a lil afraid.....


----------



## subterFUSE

*2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*

Get over yourselves. It's going to take a lot more to scare me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> But does he have a :daniel: tramp stamp? :laugh:



Hey.......dammit!


----------



## KrautNotRice

Count me in. I'm a newb building my first system and it'll be my first car audio gtg.
Looking forward to meeting everyone, seeing in person some of the builds I've been following on here + probably learning a ton!

1)Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina


----------



## chithead

Awesome! I really want to hear that IB BMW!!!


----------



## Babs

chithead said:


> Awesome! I really want to hear that IB BMW!!!


His new bangin' tweeters will look familiar too.. Will be fun hearing them in a different car.


----------



## lowcel

Still have room for one more? I may try to figure out how to work out a way to stop by for a day on my way to the Hybrid show.


----------



## TheJesus

I will do my best to return, preferably I'll have time alignment this time... *facepalm*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
22) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

lowcel said:


> Still have room for one more? I may try to figure out how to work out a way to stop by for a day on my way to the Hybrid show.


Yes sir! There will be a couple others that will be 'stopping by' on their way to the Hybrids show 



TheJesus said:


> I will do my best to return, preferably I'll have time alignment this time... *facepalm*


Will be great to see you and that beautiful Mazda again Matthew!


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2016 "Fall" NCSQ Meet - 23-25 September 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
22) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
23) (Lowcel) - West Virginia


----------



## lowcel

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
22) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
23) Bruce (Lowcel) - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - West Virginia (maybe)


----------



## JSM-FA5

Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2011 Ford Fusion


----------



## mumbles

By gawd I'm going to make this one!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
22) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
23) Bruce (Lowcel) - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - West Virginia (maybe)
24) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2011 Ford Fusion
25) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
22) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
23) Bruce (Lowcel) - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - West Virginia (maybe)
24) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina 
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
22) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
23) Bruce (Lowcel) - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - West Virginia (maybe)

Folks, there's two meets going on in the same month and I've decided to pick the one closer to home. Will also be quite a few people there that I haven't seen in a while. Was going to try to make both, but just couldn't make myself do it. I'd rather do just one right than try to do both and cut corners.


----------



## DBlevel

Looking forward to another meet!!!

I'll be bringing an AudioControl RTA if anyone is wanting to use it while I'm there.


----------



## bertholomey

DBlevel said:


> Looking forward to another meet!!!
> 
> I'll be bringing an AudioControl RTA if anyone is wanting to use it while I'm there.



YIKES! Look at that post count! On my thread!!!


----------



## DBlevel

bertholomey said:


> YIKES! Look at that post count! On my thread!!!


Updated lol.


----------



## claydo

"Let him who hath understanding reckon the number of the beast..........For it us a human number........it's number is six hundred and sixty six....."


----------



## Babs

Hahaha. Someone's been sniffing around in their 80's metal collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Hahaha. Someone's been sniffing around in their 80's metal collection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sniffing?.......haha, I live in my 80s metal collection, don't let the normal demo material fool ya!


----------



## JSM-FA5

Revelation 13:18, KJV, made famous by Iron Maden &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Babs

*2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*

A friend in here kinda got me introduced to five finger death punch. That's some fairly well produced stuff which is difficult to find in metal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM-FA5

*Re: 2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*



Babs said:


> A friend in here kinda got me introduced to five finger death punch. That's some fairly well produced stuff which is difficult to find in metal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES! They seem to be recorded very well, thank God. Got your 6 is a great album, plus "wrong side of heaven".


----------



## bertholomey

JSM-FA5 said:


> Revelation 13:18, KJV, made famous by Iron Maden ��


Personally, I prefer the next verse.....Rev 14:1


----------



## captainobvious

Since I've been keeping mostly tight lipped about the changes for the Mazdaspeed 3... here's a little teaser. It will be a much different install for Jason's fall GTG. Looking forward to seeing you all again and listening to some great rides!







.


----------



## claydo

Noice steve! Joo hit the powerball or sumthin?.......lol.


----------



## Babs

I just pee'd a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

And to think.....all of that awesomeness will be at my humble little gathering......:blush:


----------



## captainobvious

Just amps...the awesomeness is all of you people


----------



## Notloudenuf

captainobvious said:


> Since I've been keeping mostly tight lipped about the changes for the Mazdaspeed 3... here's a little teaser. It will be a much different install for Jason's fall GTG. Looking forward to seeing you all again and listening to some great rides!


Yeah but, Will it play?


----------



## ErinH

Nice, Steve! Teaser pics, FTW!


----------



## captainobvious

Thanks brother!


----------



## captainobvious

And for good measure...








I still have to assemble everything, get the newly run wiring all connected up, build a couple of panels, do the dash piece and of course- tune...but it'll be ready. 


Trunk buildout done by TheDavel (Super Dave!!) David Smyer. He's a wizard.


Maybe we can convince him to squeak in a trip down to the meet before he leaves. Would be great to have him there to show the system and answer any questions about his build process and methods. 


.


----------



## naiku

captainobvious said:


> Trunk buildout done by TheDavel (Super Dave!!) David Smyer. He's a wizard.


I thought that looked familiar, looks amazing and yes, he is a wizard. I have him putting something together for me as well, although not to this scale, I am sure it will be equally impressive. 

Do you know if you are able to make it out here on the 27th? I had sent you a PM over on CAJ with the address.


----------



## captainobvious

naiku said:


> I thought that looked familiar, looks amazing and yes, he is a wizard. I have him putting something together for me as well, although not to this scale, I am sure it will be equally impressive.
> 
> Do you know if you are able to make it out here on the 27th? I had sent you a PM over on CAJ with the address.



Not sure yet if the car will be ready by then, but I'll try!


----------



## probillygun

captainobvious said:


> And for good measure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to assemble everything, get the newly run wiring all connected up, build a couple of panels, do the dash piece and of course- tune...but it'll be ready.
> 
> 
> Trunk buildout done by TheDavel (Super Dave!!) David Smyer. He's a wizard.
> 
> 
> Maybe we can convince him to squeak in a trip down to the meet before he leaves. Would be great to have him there to show the system and answer any questions about his build process and methods.
> 
> 
> .


ohhh yes! I love a Super Dave build! Cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## Babs

47 days
3 hours
31 minutes

I can do it. 
I can make it. 
Just keep fab'ing. 
Just keep installing. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH




----------



## Babs

Well. Since I'm NOT doing the scanspeaks I dunno. Might get her done. LOL!!! Shhh!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

Yeah, you got this Scott.


----------



## subterFUSE

I may or may not have some new goodies in the car. Just sayin'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Lol!!! The game is afoot! 

I imagine regardless new goodies, the Audi will be one I shall be anxious to hear, as will be a certain Mazda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

Always fun listening to John's Audi 

Looking forward to checking out the new changes bud!


----------



## claydo

I just hope I get to hear it........seems it's always broke when I wanna listen! Hope ya have it playing nice all day john!


----------



## Babs

Clay, This is broke! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrautNotRice

Babs said:


>


----------



## Babs

KrautNotRice said:


>



LMAO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina 
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
22) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
23) Bruce (Lowcel) - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - West Virginia (maybe)
24) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)

I had to back out on the one closer to home because of schedule issues at work so I'm back on board for this one. Will also give me more time to get the kinks worked out of my system that have been plaguing me for months. I'm about ready to get an exorcist over here! Think I found the problem...MAYBE. And should have my butt kicked for not checking my most recent findings FIRST.


----------



## mumbles

Got dropped from the list... re-added myself

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina 
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
22) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
23) Bruce (Lowcel) - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - West Virginia (maybe)
24) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)
25) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Georgia


----------



## lowcel

After taking some time and figuring out how much traveling I have done this year I've decided that I'm going have to skip both this and the Hybrid show. I've already driven 11,000 miles since the season started in March.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio - Friday night only
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina 
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
22) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
23) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)
24) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Georgia


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

One more ain't gonna kill ya Bruce


----------



## lowcel

Hillbilly SQ said:


> One more ain't gonna kill ya Bruce


We don't know that.


----------



## bertholomey

lowcel said:


> After taking some time and figuring out how much traveling I have done this year I've decided that I'm going have to skip both this and the Hybrid show. I've already driven 11,000 miles since the season started in March.


Well, I hate to hear that. I wanted folks to hear a really good Audible Physics car, and we didn't exchange demos in Charlottesville (though I believe mine is a lot better now than it was then). Plus I wanted to hear more about that MV Agusta you used to have - possibly see some pics  

But I get it....I really wanted to go to Ian's, but I'm now going to the beach with in-laws, so we can't do everything we want to do.

I'm glad you are going to make it Chris!


----------



## JSM-FA5

Just spent a few hours with Jason, had some good conversation and got to demo the new tune. You've really got that thing sounding great! Ready for the meet in September that's for sure!


----------



## bertholomey

JSM-FA5 said:


> Just spent a few hours with Jason, had some good conversation and got to demo the new tune. You've really got that thing sounding great! Ready for the meet in September that's for sure!


Thanks Jacob.....honestly, I was a bit jazzed at how the tune turned out that I had to 'show it' to someone.....my wife is a great audience.....but she always says nice things......so I thought, "who is close to hear and who would really appreciate it" - you immediately came to mind! 

After our get together.....I've got the NCSQ Meet frame of mind - I'm ready!


----------



## JSM-FA5

That's perfectly fine! My ears are always open haha.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Jason-I won't have a comp install or tune but I bet I'll have a really good AP vehicleIt got great feedback at the last meet I was at and had some pretty heavy hitters in it too. Think I finally got the magic code unlocked and the l/r phasing pretty close. I got so used to the sound of it being the way it was last time I was in NC that my brain just had to get recalibrated. The first track on your last Fall disk opened my eyes (or ears) and it will be included on my next demo cd. My tune won't be perfect but no tune is "perfect". It will be detailed, lively, and hopefully "close enough". I just fell into a rut and had to dig myself out of it. Didn't hurt that I had some really great people at the last NC meet teaching me things I didn't know, and reminding me about things I had forgotten about. I'm so happy with the equipment in my siggy that the only reason for change will be equipment failure, and if it's in the front stage I have my nearest AP dealer on speed dial


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Jacob.....honestly, I was a bit jazzed at how the tune turned out that I had to 'show it' to someone.....my wife is a great audience.....but she always says nice things......so I thought, "who is close to hear and who would really appreciate it" - you immediately came to mind!
> 
> After our get together.....I've got the NCSQ Meet frame of mind - I'm ready!





Hillbilly SQ said:


> Jason-I won't have a comp install or tune but I bet I'll have a really good AP vehicleIt got great feedback at the last meet I was at and had some pretty heavy hitters in it too. Think I finally got the magic code unlocked and the l/r phasing pretty close. I got so used to the sound of it being the way it was last time I was in NC that my brain just had to get recalibrated. The first track on your last Fall disk opened my eyes (or ears) and it will be included on my next demo cd. My tune won't be perfect but no tune is "perfect". It will be detailed, lively, and hopefully "close enough". I just fell into a rut and had to dig myself out of it. Didn't hurt that I had some really great people at the last NC meet teaching me things I didn't know, and reminding me about things I had forgotten about. I'm so happy with the equipment in my siggy that the only reason for change will be equipment failure, and if it's in the front stage I have my nearest AP dealer on speed dial


K.. I'm all fired up.. I vow I'll have it at least hooked up.  Tuned?.. Well it might be a mad midnight dash at that. I figure if I can get the channels sending to the right drivers and I'm not popping tweeters, I'll make it boogie.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Also got the bug worked out that I thought I was going to need an exorcist for. The fix was fast and free. All 8 speaker set screws worked loose on the amp running the midbass and midrange. This was causing the random popping that moved around like the amp had shingles.


----------



## captainobvious

Set screws that worked loose on amp speaker terminals? That's not normal.

Glad it's working for you now.


----------



## mumbles

Babs said:


> K.. I'm all fired up.. I vow I'll have it at least hooked up.  Tuned?.. Well it might be a mad midnight dash at that. I figure if I can get the channels sending to the right drivers and I'm not popping tweeters, I'll make it boogie.


Not to thread jack, but speaking of tuning... I also have a Helix DSP Pro and would love to get your input on how to properly tune it... if you have time


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> But I get it....I really wanted to go to Ian's, but I'm now going to the beach with in-laws, so we can't do everything we want to do.


The beach right about now sounds good, so I don't blame you one bit!! 

I am still 50/50 on making it down for the fall meet, John was already asking if he can come if I do go. For sure though if we cannot get down to the fall meet we will be there for the spring.


----------



## Babs

EeeDeeEye said:


> Not to thread jack, but speaking of tuning... I also have a Helix DSP Pro and would love to get your input on how to properly tune it... if you have time


I am far from the class of "tuner" as most these guys, but I'll be glad to help Q&A. When you've got a bunch of guys with laptops in the garage, rockin' the combined amount of experience as in this thread, all with the same obsession in mind, it's pretty darn difficult not to learn.. I learned more in one meet than in weeks of reading and fumbling.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> Set screws that worked loose on amp speaker terminals? That's not normal.
> 
> Glad it's working for you now.


I tinned the wire ends with solder to prevent corrosion. Apparently that's a big no no. I cut and restriped then cranked down on the set screws. This same amp developed a continuous popping noise a year or two ago when the power and ground screws came loose. I check the power and ground often because for some reason they worked loose that one time but never dreamed the speaker set screws would come loose. It was explained by another member on here why tinning the ends of speakerwire ain't smart. I use 6g welding cable now for power and ground but before when the power and ground came loose over time I was using regular 8g car audio wire.


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I tinned the wire ends with solder to prevent corrosion. Apparently that's a big no no. I cut and restriped then cranked down on the set screws. This same amp developed a continuous popping noise a year or two ago when the power and ground screws came loose. I check the power and ground often because for some reason they worked loose that one time but never dreamed the speaker set screws would come loose. It was explained by another member on here why tinning the ends of speakerwire ain't smart. I use 6g welding cable now for power and ground but before when the power and ground came loose over time I was using regular 8g car audio wire.


Gotcha. May want to look into using wire ferrules on your power and speaker wires as this should help considerably.


----------



## subterFUSE

Sorry to say, but I'm going to have to back out of this one.

My lacrosse team is hosting a big tournament in Charleston that weekend and I have to be there to play, and help run the tournament.


----------



## bose301s

Really need to get my system actually up and running, been installed since February when Glenn did the front stage for me but I still haven't dragged the laptop out to setup the Helix and get things actually running. It's a combination of being lazy, buying a new house, heat, being lazy, being intimidated by trying to tune a 3-way front stage and finally being lazy.

At the very least I hope to have a rudimentary tune in place so that I can pick people's brains for help at the meet.


----------



## Babs

bose301s said:


> Really need to get my system actually up and running, been installed since February when Glenn did the front stage for me but I still haven't dragged the laptop out to setup the Helix and get things actually running. It's a combination of being lazy, buying a new house, heat, being lazy, being intimidated by trying to tune a 3-way front stage and finally being lazy.
> 
> At the very least I hope to have a rudimentary tune in place so that I can pick people's brains for help at the meet.


Don't sweat the 3-way.. It's just three pairs plus sub(s) instead of two.
XO's and levels
Plot each individually
EQ each individually
TA
EQ pairs
EQ group
Phase in sub
done.


----------



## captainobvious

subterFUSE said:


> Sorry to say, but I'm going to have to back out of this one.
> 
> My lacrosse team is hosting a big tournament in Charleston that weekend and I have to be there to play, and help run the tournament.



You'll be missed my friend. Have a fun time- sounds like it's going to be a great weekend!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Or if you're not using an rta...
Set generic crossover points
Set time alignment for each pair of drivers with all others turned off.
Set levels for each side (phase) until the left and right don't call attention to one or the other.
Check time alignment again.
Check phase again.
Repeat for other pairs.
Play each pair by themselves to make sure they're in their happy place for crossovers.
Use frequency centered pink noise to center up each "bark" throughout the AUDIBLE range of each pair INCLUDING outside of the set crossover points.
Check phase and time alignment again.
Start with midrange and tweets and get them playing together as "one" then bring in the midbass. This includes setting slopes and 0/180* phase.
Shape a pleasurable curve.
Bring sub in.
Check frequency centered pink noise again with everything playing.

One of the best car audio people I know suggested 24db slopes on everything and he's not the only one I've heard mention this. Whether or not it's "best" is anyone's guess. I just know that I got better results in my own system with all 24db slopes. I know I've come a long way over the past year because of the NCSQ peeps. It's a long drive but ALWAYS more than worth it. It helps to start asking the right questions and hope the person sitting next to you is willing to open up and help you crack the code.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Or if you're not using an rta...
> Set generic crossover points
> Set time alignment for each pair of drivers with all others turned off.
> Set levels for each side (phase) until the left and right don't call attention to one or the other.
> Check time alignment again.
> Check phase again.
> Repeat for other pairs.
> Play each pair by themselves to make sure they're in their happy place for crossovers.
> Use frequency centered pink noise to center up each "bark" throughout the AUDIBLE range of each pair INCLUDING outside of the set crossover points.
> Check phase and time alignment again.
> Start with midrange and tweets and get them playing together as "one" then bring in the midbass. This includes setting slopes and 0/180* phase.
> Shape a pleasurable curve.
> Bring sub in.
> Check frequency centered pink noise again with everything playing.
> 
> One of the best car audio people I know suggested 24db slopes on everything and he's not the only one I've heard mention this. Whether or not it's "best" is anyone's guess. I just know that I got better results in my own system with all 24db slopes. I know I've come a long way over the past year because of the NCSQ peeps. It's a long drive but ALWAYS more than worth it. It helps to start asking the right questions and hope the person sitting next to you is willing to open up and help you crack the code.


Rinse and repeat a few dozen times, then come to the realization why I drink.  

"The struggle is real"
- SubterFuse

BTW John yes, you shall be missed!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> Set screws that worked loose on amp speaker terminals? That's not normal.
> 
> Glad it's working for you now.


Well fudgesicles! Problem NOT solved. Happened again on a rough road. If it turns out to be a bad pair of speakers like a fellow 120.4 user suggested at least I have a good flexible amp on the way to play with. Got a JL 800/8 on the way to drop in to run all 7 speakers. If that's not enough power I'll still have a remaining 120.4 to use. Shockingly enough, 200rms will be plenty for the sub.


----------



## captainobvious

Is it *all* speakers connected to the amp that cut out or simply one or two in particular? Or one side in particular? Could be several things, but knowing this will help narrow things down.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Sometimes it's one, sometimes it sounds like it's all. When they all pop the amp goes into protect. My gut is telling me the amp is malfunctioning. I've checked everything. Who knows, they're fan cooled and the fan may have sucked a bunch of dust in there and peppered the board with it. I'm just ready to pull these amps out of service for a bit. It's come down to parts swapping. I've been fighting this for months and have narrowed it down to the amp after checking everything else. It started freaking out suddenly when it had a mini 2x4 on it, then stopped for a bit with the new processor, then started doing it again.


----------



## captainobvious

Sure there is no grounding of a speaker wire or the back terminal on one of the speaker baskets? Integrity of RCA's and power wires verified? It sounds like you have a short somewhere.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Pretty sure there's no short. It will even do it sitting still if I sit there long enough. I'll figure it out one way or another. I think it's something in the amp arcing.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Anyway, back to the meet. Who do I need to talk to about getting an NCSQ shirt?


----------



## claydo

Hmm, I really don't remember who was responsible for getting the shirts together.......I'm sure the old threads might contain that info....


----------



## Notloudenuf

Are other people interested in getting new shirts made? Around here about 12 shirts need to be made before they make the silk screen template. If others are interested I'll shop around and get a price together.

PM me size, color, and quantity.
Here's a link to colors 8000 | Gildan® DryBlend® | 5.6 oz/yd² | Adult T-Shirt | Gildan

I'll only order shirts that people PRE-PAY for.


----------



## chithead

I could use a new shirt, done wore the other one out.


----------



## Babs

Yeah I'm in. Would look cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy

I may be changing from Friday only to the entire get together. There is a strong possibility that I will end up banking my time share week for future use. If that happens, should I bring my BRZ with the Bewith amp upgrade? I also adjusted the tune on it based upon feedback from Erin and Bill I got in the spring. It's never sounded this good.


----------



## claydo

Zippy said:


> I may be changing from Friday only to the entire get together. There is a strong possibility that I will end up banking my time share week for future use. If that happens, should I bring my BRZ with the Bewith amp upgrade? I also adjusted the tune on it based upon feedback from Erin and Bill I got in the spring. It's never sounded this good.


Noice Bo! Come on down.....


----------



## captainobvious

Would love to demo another BRZ. Bring it on out!


----------



## probillygun

Zippy said:


> I may be changing from Friday only to the entire get together. There is a strong possibility that I will end up banking my time share week for future use. If that happens, should I bring my BRZ with the Bewith amp upgrade? I also adjusted the tune on it based upon feedback from Erin and Bill I got in the spring. It's never sounded this good.


Awesome Bo! I look forward to hearing it again and chatting with you more!


----------



## Theslaking

Anybody know of some good hiking in the area? My wife would like to go on the trip and that's the kind of stuff we like to do when we travel. I'm not talking a path in a state park. For instance my boys and I are leaving in a bit fof a 25 mile overnight hike in the Allegheny Forest. There is a marked trail and a place to park your car at the head but that's it. Some waterfalls, cliffs, and trees along the way. Is there anything like that in the area? If my wife joins us on the trip I don't want her to spend a day at my friend's, a day at the meet, and then end up not having that much fun. She likes good stereo's, and has one, but not the passion most of us have.


----------



## claydo

Theslaking said:


> Anybody know of some good hiking in the area? My wife would like to go on the trip and that's the kind of stuff we like to do when we travel. I'm not talking a path in a state park. For instance my boys and I are leaving in a bit fof a 25 mile overnight hike in the Allegheny Forest. There is a marked trail and a place to park your car at the head but that's it. Some waterfalls, cliffs, and trees along the way. Is there anything like that in the area? If my wife joins us on the trip I don't want her to spend a day at my friend's, a day at the meet, and then end up not having that much fun. She likes good stereo's, and has one, but not the passion most of us have.


There's some great hiking a couple hours west, in the mountains, but not sure about closer to Jason's. Maybe he knows of some closer. Say yer after a more challenge? Leave today and hike the Appalachian trail down! Lmao....but really the mountains of n.c. are extremely beautiful, and the state parks of our mountains offer any level you could want of hiking, from leisurely stroll, to my fat ass claiming "oh hell no"........schedule something like Stone Mountain, or the Great Smokies into your trip, and you guys can hike to your hearts content, if ya don't mind an extra day or so during your trip for traveling.......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Clay nailed it. I drove a small portion of the Blue Ridge Parkway after my first NC meet and it looked like it would have hundreds of miles of trails all along it. 

Just got the xd800/8 installed and I think y'all will be impressed at how well it runs the whole 3-way front plus sub. Actually seems to sound more detailed than my Mosconi One series amps. Just seems to have better control over the speakers. The little things are more defined in the tracks. Also gets plenty loud without falling on its face. Just have a very faint noise to get rid of with the engine running. Can only hear it with everything turned off and really concentrating to hear it. Hopefully it's just from everything being packed so tight under the passenger seat. Going to move the processor to the drivers seat and separate the noise opportunities from each other.


----------



## Theslaking

claydo said:


> There's some great hiking a couple hours west, in the mountains, but not sure about closer to Jason's. Maybe he knows of some closer. Say yer after a more challenge? Leave today and hike the Appalachian trail down!


Can your Chevy fit four extra bodies? Gonna need a ride back to New York. I'll start looking at the suggestions given. I'm not looking for mountain climbing challenging but 15 miles in a day through the wilderness is a good day. My youngest walked to the halfway point of the Grand Canyon at 5years old so we are well versed in walking. He's 10 now so we have upped the anty now. I carry rope for light climbing and tools for building our own shelters. If we can get some waterfall jumping we are all happy.


----------



## Zippy

Looks like I will be making the entire shindig. I will be bringing my BRZ as well. 


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Ohio
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina 
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 - South Carolina
21) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
22) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
23) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)
24) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Georgia


----------



## claydo

Theslaking said:


> Can your Chevy fit four extra bodies? Gonna need a ride back to New York. I'll start looking at the suggestions given. I'm not looking for mountain climbing challenging but 15 miles in a day through the wilderness is a good day. My youngest walked to the halfway point of the Grand Canyon at 5years old so we are well versed in walking. He's 10 now so we have upped the anty now. I carry rope for light climbing and tools for building our own shelters. If we can get some waterfall jumping we are all happy.


Well that would be a cramped ride.....everybody will require a shower before we pile in, lmao......if you just want a day trip, stone mountain is quite beautiful, with an amazingly scenic crest, as well as several sets of falls. The hike to the top is challenging enough (especially in the heat) as in strenuous for myself, but I'd imagine just a good hike for you guys.....it is enough to require everyone have water in the heat. The top is well worth the climb, as the views afforded by the "bald" stone peak, are breathtaking. If you require more than a day trip, with overnight and multi day exploring, I'd recommend further south into the great smokies, or west towards the Tennessee line.....you could explore and camp for weeks out there......


----------



## claydo

Zippy said:


> Looks like I will be making the entire shindig. I will be bringing my BRZ as well.


Sweet! Glad your gonna make it back down.....


----------



## Zippy

Jason and John,

I'll bring my humble headphones rig as well. I'm curious about your thoughts on it as a relatively inexpensive entry point to headphone listening. I'd like to get a chance to demo your gear if you can swing it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Jeremy, I know this has nothing to do with this trip but I highly recommend a vacation to Arkansas to do some hiking. lots of good trails with great scenery. Some easy and some will make you cry uncle. 

Back to the meet...if y'all heard my truck last time and it was a little "crooked" sounding that's because it was. It's amazing what some good one-on-one tuning training and a good ear wax removal will do. I think it's straightened out now. It won't be perfect and don't intend for it to ever be perfect but hopefully it will be in the ballpark and sounding lively. Last time the time alignment was pretty close but the levels were WAY off. Learning how to use the in/out of phase track made the ugly truth obvious.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Countdown Timer - Countdown to Sep 24, 2016 9:00 AM in Raleigh


----------



## Babs

Notloudenuf said:


> Countdown Timer - Countdown to Sep 24, 2016 9:00 AM in Raleigh


Hmm.. 24 days to complete pillars, amp rack, get her all back together, mount up subs, test, tune and boogie. No problem!! :stunned: :faint: :cwm27:


----------



## Notloudenuf

192 hours of work time is plenty Scott. :lol:


----------



## Babs

Notloudenuf said:


> 192 hours of work time is plenty Scott. :lol:


 Did ya account for potty breaks? Beer runs? oh.. and the job? That little distraction.  Half empty vs half full I think. So I calculated it like 3 weekends * four hours per = 12 hours.. + maybe 4 hours per week * 3 weeks = 12 hours.. So all in all I've got a good 24 hour build happening. :laugh:


----------



## subterFUSE

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Ohio
11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
13) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina 
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
20) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
21) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
22) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Georgia


----------



## Babs

John you shall be missed.


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Hmm.. 24 days to complete pillars, amp rack, get her all back together, mount up subs, test, tune and boogie. No problem!! :stunned: :faint: :cwm27:



I'm grinding it out too brother...we'll get there


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> I'm grinding it out too brother...we'll get there



Yeah but the difference is you gotz skills! Hahahaha! Can't wait to see that controller panel you did. That's just plain cool! Today and tomorrow a big ISO audit.. After that I'm officially in beast mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Less than 3 weeks out! Time to tie up loose ends on the install and/or tune. We all know how those last second re-tunes normally turn out:blush:


----------



## Babs

Loose ends huh?








Got all kinds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

^ I see little piggies!


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> ^ I see little piggies!


Hobbit Feet


----------



## Babs

LOL!! Good catch! 
I was like whuuuuu!?!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Whoa Scott when did that pair of 600/6's happen? Dollar for dollar I don't think you'll find a better amp than the JL XD. I like this 800/8 that's running the whole system better than the pair of Mosconi 120.4's. The JL is more detailed while the Mosconi amps were laid back. 

If anyone has interest in my Mosconi 120.4's I'll cut a good deal if I don't have to ship them. One looks near perfect and never had a seconds problem out of it. The other has some battle scars from the passenger seat getting away from me when dropping it back on its perch. And it had the popping noise every once in a great while that was discussed earlier in this thread. When uninstalling it I noticed it might have had a weak connection in the ground block so it might be just fine if reinstalled. It's still time to let these amps go though. I like what replaced them too much to want to put them back in, but the One series amps are still great amps and need a new home.


----------



## bertholomey

Chris is right.....the meet will be here before you know it! After attending Ian's excellent G2G, I'm primed and ready! 

I'm hoping some of the great guys that were at Ian's will be able to make it down to this meet: Benjamin, John, Frank, Kelly, Neil / Kim, Jeff, Ron - and hoping to see Glenn again (still have your Dallas bag ). 

I've got the tune that I'm going with.....good, bad, or ugly - it is what it is! So come out and listen to it! 

I have no idea what the weather will do - we will work with whatever is presented. Good idea to bring canopies if you have them. 

*Friday Evening* - starting around 4 - Dinner = Pizza - we are going to try to order around 6ish. 

*Saturday* - starting around 9 - Lunch = cook out, Dinner = on own most likely - ending around 10 - make sure you get your demos in before 10 - I don't want loud demoing after 10

I'm going to have a sign-in sheet at a table in the garage - please sign in with the information asked for to include cell # if willing so we can send a group text when the food is ready. You will also pick up a name badge at that time....Screen Name / First Name / Vehicle.

My wife Vicki will get a headcount prior to noon and pick up the burgers / dogs. We are likely going to cook everything at once to try to be ready to serve everyone at 1:00. Again, I'd like to send a group text alerting everyone that the food is ready, and folks make their way over to eat...so that lunch doesn't drag on forever. 

Also, for dinner - for those folks who want to - we can order Subway, and Vicki can run up the street to pick up the order.....probably around 7:00 - probably be dark by then  

We will still need sodas, chips, desserts. We bought a couple tables that we are going to use for the meets going forward, so that is covered. I would ask that if you have a camera - bring it - please take photos even with cell phones - attendees with their cars & pics of interiors / installs would be really cool. 

I'll edit this post if I am reminded of something I forgot, but keep working on those installs / tunes for those trying to tie everything up!


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Whoa Scott when did that pair of 600/6's happen? Dollar for dollar I don't think you'll find a better amp than the JL XD. I like this 800/8 that's running the whole system better than the pair of Mosconi 120.4's. The JL is more detailed while the Mosconi amps were laid back.


XD1000/5v2's actually. One for left side, one for right.  Shouldn't have channel separation issues I guess. haha. Never done that before. Should get interesting. Can't wait to hear them. 

Dunno much about the different Mosconi models, but those I've heard have blown my socks off though.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> ^ I see little piggies!


This little piggie went to lowes?
This little piggie stayed in the garage.
This little piggie found some shrink tubing.
This little piggie had none.
And this little piggie went wee wee wee all the way to Jason's crib. 


Yes, I don't want to go back to work. :blush:


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> I've got the tune that I'm going with.....good, bad, or ugly - it is what it is! So come out and listen to it!


That BRZ only makes beautiful music!




bertholomey said:


> Lunch = cook out, .. When the grill is going and food is coming off of it...please make every effort to go ahead and get your fill - tough on us when fellas come up after the grill has been put away.



I'll be glad to man the grill again, unless someone would like to and I'll be extremely happy to assist and be the go-fer. 
Jason let's set you your grillable items of choice on the side so I can make sure our gracious host doesn't miss out himself, like the last meet.



bertholomey said:


> keep working on those installs


Note to self:
One project at a time fine.. Full blown IB/Deadening/Amp rack/A-pillar craziness.. Uh not so much!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I've come to the realization that this wide truck is a fickle mistress when it comes to tuning left to right. LOTS of dash space to cover and getting the levels "just so" is wearing on me. Hope everything is "in the ballpark". Might bias it a little to the left considering my track record but it's a million percent better than it was last time. That I know for a fact. Then there's the Doppler effect around 7k from the dash mounted mids that I've always had. Gonna try and cross tweets lower. Richard said 4k is no problem. If I can get the audible range of the midranges below beaming I might be OK.


----------



## claydo

Hey jason, I'll cover the chips!

Here's hoping scott does the wonder dip, I want another dog covered in it!


----------



## chithead

Clay wants wiener dip...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

It wouldn't be an NCSQ meet without things getting a little weird every once in a while


----------



## chithead




----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Hey jason, I'll cover the chips!
> 
> Here's hoping scott does the wonder dip, I want another dog covered in it!





chithead said:


> Clay wants wiener dip...


Oh the dip is by default. 
Default dip.
Dip done and determined.
Definitely dip. 
The dip is decided.
Diligent dependible dip.
Dynamic distinguished and inspired dip.

...on a dog or a chip.


----------



## claydo

Lmao, I knew the weiner dip jokes were coming.....but seriously folks while not is intended purpose, if ya want a lil "zing" for yer dog....this stuff is perfect!


----------



## JSM-FA5

hahaha, I may have to give this dip a try. If I ever get out of Jason's BRZ


----------



## claydo

Yup, the brz will definitely hold yer attention.....lol.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Lmao, I knew the weiner dip jokes were coming.....but seriously folks while not is intended purpose, if ya want a lil "zing" for yer dog....this stuff is perfect!


Pic to prove it for posterity.
Carbo loading done right!
Got yer dog food group.. Your cookie food group.. Your pasta food group.











JSM-FA5 said:


> hahaha, I may have to give this dip a try. If I ever get out of Jason's BRZ


​green onions
black beans
white Corn
feta cheese
sugar
olive oil
apple cider vinegar

Mix equal amounts (large can or a couple regular cans) of beans and corn, and a 'liberal' amount of green onions chopped (3-4 stalks or so) in large bowl.
Add Equal parts sugar, olive oil and vinegar, to zip it up but don't drown it.. Probably good to pre-mix to taste. 
Stir.
Crack open a bag of scoops.
Dive in but don't dribble.


----------



## naiku

claydo said:


> but seriously folks while not is intended purpose, if ya want a lil "zing" for yer dog....this stuff is perfect!





Babs said:


> Pic to prove it for posterity... Carbo loading done right!


While I have a lot of good memories from the Spring meet, Clay's excitement over the dip on the dog is high up there in vivid memories!! Wish I could make this one, will have to come down again in Spring.


----------



## claydo

We'll miss ya ian! 

Scott, that pic just made my belly grumble.......

I'll add that the jesus makes an excellent cookie!


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> We'll miss ya ian!
> 
> Scott, that pic just made my belly grumble.......
> 
> I'll add that the jesus makes an excellent cookie!


YIKES! I have his cookie tray here! This could be a major fail if 'The Jesus' can't make more cookies because the tray was left here


----------



## claydo

Dammit! We need to get that tray to the jesus!


----------



## Babs

Must resist thread combing..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acceptor

At this point, Friday is looking very doubtful for me. A late business trip just got added. If all goes well, I'll be back in Raleigh at 5PM Friday after a week on the road. (Flying out of JFK on a Friday afternoon. What could go wrong?)

Installation has completely not progressed as I hoped. The power is not even completed yet due to our house being on the market, the oldest in college and youngest is just over 7 months old. Add in insane work hours and it just hasn't gotten done.

I'll definitely be good for Saturday and will make some time for homemade spinach and artichoke dip.

Looking forward to meeting you guys and hearing the systems.


----------



## claydo

Oooh, I love some spinach/artichoke dip! Come on out, make some friends, and listen to some cars........always a good time....


----------



## Babs

The battle of the dips.. when I dip you dip we dip!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Babs said:


> .. when I dip you dip we dip!


No hands upon any hips!


----------



## chithead

Notloudenuf said:


> No hands upon any hips!


I don't always dip...

But when I dip you dip we dip.

And that's not my hand.


----------



## N2IT4SQ

bertholomey said:


> Chris is right.....the meet will be here before you know it! After attending Ian's excellent G2G, I'm primed and ready!
> 
> I'm hoping some of the great guys that were at Ian's will be able to make it down to this meet: Benjamin, John, Frank, Kelly, Neil / Kim, Jeff, Ron - and hoping to see Glenn again (still have your Dallas bag ).


It's a good possibility I can make this GTG. I'd like a second listen to your car and I'm sure there are a bunch more I'd like to hear. Not to mention I missed out on Clay's demo since I had to get on the road early at Ian's gathering.


----------



## claydo

N2IT4SQ said:


> It's a good possibility I can make this GTG. I'd like a second listen to your car and I'm sure there are a bunch more I'd like to hear. Not to mention I missed out on Clay's demo since I had to get on the road early at Ian's gathering.


Hope ya make it down, I enjoyed my quick demo on yer way out. It's a great group of folks that gathers at jasons, you'll feel right at home! Oh, and I'll have that demo waiting on ya.


----------



## probillygun

Those cookies were soooo good!

and who had those, I think, "Pork bites" ??? really good too!


----------



## Babs

probillygun said:


> Those cookies were soooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> and who had those, I think, "Pork bites" ??? really good too!



Kendal I believe. Outrageous weren't they. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

probillygun said:


> and who had those, I think, "Pork bites" ??? really good too!


Yep I made those. Glad you liked them.


----------



## captainobvious

My vehicle is making sound again finally. Not very good sound yet...but it's functioning 

It will be working fine come time for the NC meet.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> My vehicle is making sound again finally. Not very good sound yet...but it's functioning
> 
> It will be working fine come time for the NC meet.




And more importantly....the Hybrid Comp!

Congrats! The demo line starts right behind me


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

My tune suddenly grew hair on its chest. Letting the midbass function as more of a dedicated midbass seems to be helping a lot. A lot more of the meat and taters is originating from above the dash now. Cutting the midbass at 800 and midrange at 1000. And brought the tweets down to 4000. 24db slopes. Don't know if taking these 2.5" midranges any lower would be too smart since they're more of a big tweeter than a midrange. Rishi said they're designed to be used above 800hz. Making the pvc ends function as more of an AP enclosure instead of sealed like they were in the dash really tamed these little 2.5's. Not near as much eq needed for whatever reason. Same thing happened when I AP'd the Scan 5f's but was told to just seal the Ram 2's and be done with it. Oh well, what works for my install is what works, lol. I'd try to make the 2's play a hair lower but don't want to push my luck. They seem to be happy at 1000 though...and images above the dash seem to be robust enough to reach out and grab. And pretty good LEFT staging too


----------



## Locomotive Tech

claydo said:


> Hey jason, I'll cover the chips!
> 
> Here's hoping scott does the wonder dip, I want another dog covered in it!


Careful Clay, remember that wasn't mayo I brout to Ian's


----------



## claydo

Locomotive Tech said:


> Careful Clay, remember that wasn't mayo I brout to Ian's



Lmao, that was strange......made me a burger with mayo.....mayo tasted like maybe it had been out too long, but I was hungry, so it ate it anyways.......come to find out this guy had brought a lil squeezable bottle of horseradish sauce.........fookin hillarious......


----------



## Locomotive Tech

I'm in, will need the wife demo some high end systems, I really need to justify the time and money I am investing.....any help would be appreciated!!



subterFUSE said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
> 3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
> 5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
> 7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
> 8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
> 9) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - Virginia
> 10) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Ohio
> 11) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
> 12) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
> 13) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina
> 14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
> 15) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
> 16) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
> 17) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
> 18) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
> 19) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
> 20) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
> 21) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
> 22) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)
> 23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Georgia


24) Frank (Locomotive Tech) 2014 Civic Si - Delaware


----------



## claydo

Locomotive Tech said:


> I'm in, will need the wife demo some high end systems, I really need to justify the time and money I am investing.....any help would be appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 24) Frank (Locomotive Tech) 2014 Civic Si - Delaware


Noice!........cmon down! Maybe it won't be hotter than forty hells this time....lol. Hopefully my car won't need any mechanical troubleshooting either, shouldn't have to watch a temp readout during demos!


----------



## Locomotive Tech

claydo said:


> Noice!........cmon down! Maybe it won't be hotter than forty hells this time....lol. Hopefully my car won't need any mechanical troubleshooting either, shouldn't have to watch a temp readout during demos!


No worries man, I live to troubleshoot! not to fix it, just to work through a puzzle and that little bit o satisfaction you get when all the squares add up. Old lady thinks there's something wrong with me when I follow the HVAC tech around the house when we call for a repair.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Locomotive Tech said:


> No worries man, I live to troubleshoot! not to fix it, just to work through a puzzle and that little bit o satisfaction you get when all the squares add up. Old lady thinks there's something wrong with me when I follow the HVAC tech around the house when we call for a repair.


You're just making sure he doesn't leave any loose ends untied. My grandpa was the same way. Great man and I miss him...


----------



## bertholomey

N2IT4SQ said:


> It's a good possibility I can make this GTG. I'd like a second listen to your car and I'm sure there are a bunch more I'd like to hear. Not to mention I missed out on Clay's demo since I had to get on the road early at Ian's gathering.




That is awesome to hear John! I'm looking forward to spending more time in the Mazda....maybe I will shut my yap this time and listen!


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You're just making sure he doesn't leave any loose ends untied. My grandpa was the same way. Great man and I miss him../QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, I am honored to be placed in the same mention as an elder. I was taught a different way than some, I was taught by elders of a different time. I enjoyed the time I had with mine. School, theory, books etc is no replacement for being taught or learning how to follow your nose, I was taught to inhale, examine all of the fragrance and odors of the landscape, exhale and taste your palate, all of the answers are between these two places in your mind. The trick is to train yourself to use all of your senses and knowledge to paint a mental image of the "system". You touch, taste, smell, see,the function of each component in a system and follow your nose through the field. My uncle put it much more elegantly than I ever could but that sums it up.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> And more importantly....the Hybrid Comp!
> 
> Congrats! The demo line starts right behind me




For sure!


----------



## GravityDrNo

After meeting Jason and Claydo at the VA GTG Kim and I discussed heading down...seems as though I have a conflicting date already on the schedule....

A good friend and installer guru Dave Smyer is preparing to move out of the country for work (non-12v related) and we are holding a BBQ/GTG/ Fab party for him in Rockville, Md so as much as I would have enjoyed coming down I will have to wait for another chance in the future.


----------



## Zippy

I'm putting together a demo disc of various songs. Here's what I have so far:


Nils Lofgren - Keith Don't Go
Hiroshima - Picasso's Dance
McCoy Tyner - Ask Me Now
Fleetwood Mac - The Chain
Stone Temple Pilots - Wicked Garden
Michael Jackson - Billie Jean
Dire Straits - Money for Nothing
Garth Brooks - Thunder Rolls

Anyone have any other song suggestions?


----------



## #1BigMike

Gregory Porter - When Love Was King


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just go with what you like. I usually have a few songs on the front end that deals with staging and stuff then the rest is just filler to enjoy other people's work, or for them to enjoy my work if they use mine in my rig. I do plan on making one here before heading out then making another in the motel in NC if I discover songs on the way that I forgot about.


----------



## Zippy

#1BigMike said:


> Gregory Porter - When Love Was King


Great vocals for sure! I may end up picking up one of his CDs. I just noticed I picked some rather long tracks and may not have space for more than a short song....



#1BigMike said:


> How did the event go?


I'll tell you in a few weeks after it's happened.


----------



## bertholomey

GravityDrNo said:


> After meeting Jason and Claydo at the VA GTG Kim and I discussed heading down...seems as though I have a conflicting date already on the schedule....
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend and installer guru Dave Smyer is preparing to move out of the country for work (non-12v related) and we are holding a BBQ/GTG/ Fab party for him in Rockville, Md so as much as I would have enjoyed coming down I will have to wait for another chance in the future.




You will be missed, but that BBQ for Dave will be great - he will really appreciate you being there. I do these twice a year, so there will be a 'next time'


----------



## claydo

This is getting close! Anyone else excited?


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> This is getting close! Anyone else excited?


I AM! There are lots of folks who have changes to their set-ups that are itching to share with the group. There are folks who are very close to having their set-ups completed and would like to get feedback. And there are folks who are in the planning phase and would like to get suggestions. 

All of those things are exciting. Even more exciting is the prospect that we will have a few first timers attending. 

We will have to play the weather and parking by ear. Our grass went belly up this year, so there is a lot of areas in the front yard that are merely dirt......so that could be problematic. Of course, if the meet was this weekend....it would be partly sunny and 81......

Also, the piece of property across the street from us may have recently been purchased by a builder. I don't think they will do anything over there before the meet, but you never know. It might be interesting in the Spring....may have to find a different venue if we can't park in front of that property. 

But you guys come looking forward to listening to great music on fantastic systems!


----------



## claydo

Lol, I hear ya on the grass......a stroll in my front yard sounds like yer walking on rice crispies! Wet spring turned into a dry summer in a hurry the last month or so. I am excited for some of the same reasons, those folks working to meet that deadline, good luck! It's gonna be nice if Daniel can give demos, Kendal too? Hope to hear Scott finally demo a three way, and, of course Steve's new setup! New faces are always a blast too.... Gonna be lots of fun this fall fo sho!


----------



## bertholomey

This is looking like the final list - hopefully Gerald is still planning on making it down - haven't heard from him. Kelly unfortunately will be out of the country. If anyone else is a definitely or possibly going to make it - go ahead and add your name. 

As I mentioned, I'm going to have a sign-in sheet for Saturday - would be cool to get as many folks on that form prior to the meet to reduce the amount of adding at the end. 


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Ohio
10) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
11) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
12) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina 
13) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
14) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
15) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
16) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
17) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
18) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
19) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
20) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
21) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)
22) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Georgia
23) Frank (Locomotive Tech) 2014 Civic Si - Delaware


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> This is looking like the final list -


2) Scott (babs) - 2013 Victory Hardball and head hung low in shame, but a cool attitude and hot bike 

I know.. I know guys.. I know. I'll keep at the Civic hard but have lost my optimism.. Either way it's a win win. I'll either have tunes, or I'll have a lovely ride on the scoot that's been highly neglected for months.


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> 2) Scott (babs) - 2013 Victory Hardball and head hung low in shame, but a cool attitude and hot bike
> 
> I know.. I know guys.. I know. I'll keep at the Civic hard but have lost my optimism.. Either way it's a win win. I'll either have tunes, or I'll have a lovely ride on the scoot that's been highly neglected for months.


Dude, you have more than a week!! Don't give up so easy, it doesent have to be finalized, or pretty......just playing! You can tidy it up later......just do it....lol.


----------



## Mic10is

claydo said:


> Dude, you have more than a week!! Don't give up so easy, it doesent have to be finalized, or pretty......just playing! You can tidy it up later......just do it....lol.


if i wasnt there to inject some confidence into the situation , hed still be cutting the baffles for his pillars...


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> This is looking like the final list - hopefully Gerald is still planning on making it down - haven't heard from him. Kelly unfortunately will be out of the country. If anyone else is a definitely or possibly going to make it - go ahead and add your name.
> 
> As I mentioned, I'm going to have a sign-in sheet for Saturday - would be cool to get as many folks on that form prior to the meet to reduce the amount of adding at the end.
> 
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
> 3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
> 5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
> 7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
> 8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
> 9) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Ohio
> 10) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
> 11) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
> 12) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina
> 13) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
> 14) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
> 15) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
> 16) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
> 17) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
> 18) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
> 19) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
> 20) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
> 21) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)
> 22) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Georgia
> 23) Frank (Locomotive Tech) 2014 Civic Si - Delaware


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
9) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Ohio
10) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
11) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
12) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina 
13) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
14) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
15) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
16) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia 
17) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
18) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
19) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
20) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
21) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)
22) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Georgia
23) Frank (Locomotive Tech) 2014 Civic Si - Delaware
24) Mic ---> will be there at some point in the day Saturday


----------



## claydo

Noice, glad yer gonna make it out mic!

C'mon Scott, you've got plenty of time, we're all rooting for ya! It's not 11th hour by any means.....from the looks of it a couple of late evenings would get you playing......so hang in there!


----------



## Babs

*2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*



claydo said:


> Noice, glad yer gonna make it out mic!
> 
> C'mon Scott, you've got plenty of time, we're all rooting for ya! It's not 11th hour by any means.....from the looks of it a couple of late evenings would get you playing......so hang in there!


I'll keep plugging. 




Mic10is said:


> if i wasnt there to inject some confidence into the situation , hed still be cutting the baffles for his pillars...













But yeah I have to fight perfectionism. And keep saying "what would Mic do".. 
So tonight I'm slabbin on filler, fitting tweets and getting it done.
Amp rack.. some quick and ugly carpentry. Frame a floor tray. Done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

It'll be fine dood.....lol, hell my doors have been unfinished for a couple a years......but, they do play......no one is gonna crucify ya over some unfinished work, and then you'll have till spring to polish it up! I know you'll be a lot happier giving demos and jamming, than getting demos and wishing you would've got her done......


----------



## Zippy

We all know your Civic is under the gun to get ready for the event. Even if it's not done, we'd love to see how far it's come in person. Focus on getting it playing and roadworthy. You can make it look good later. I've been following your build thread it is amazing how far it has come already.


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 
> 2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
> 
> 3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
> 
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
> 
> 5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
> 
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
> 
> 7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
> 
> 8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
> 
> 9) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Ohio
> 
> 10) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
> 
> 11) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
> 
> 12) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina
> 
> 13) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX - North Carolina (maybe)
> 
> 14) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
> 
> 15) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
> 
> 16) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
> 
> 17) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
> 
> 18) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
> 
> 19) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
> 
> 20) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
> 
> 21) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)
> 
> 22) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Georgia
> 
> 23) Frank (Locomotive Tech) 2014 Civic Si - Delaware
> 
> 24) Mic ---> will be there at some point in the day Saturday




Is that Saturday'ish?


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Is that Saturday'ish?


EXACTLY:drummer:


----------



## Babs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


>





Babs said:


>


Big hairdos in these Memes


----------



## claydo

Hey, big hair is where it's at....don't believe me? Ask this guy.......



Dats what ya call an alfro!


----------



## bertholomey

That is awesome!


----------



## bertholomey

Another couple of reminders.....

Please bring some form of collapsable chair if you desire to 'take the load off' somewhere other than in someone's car......and if you would like to eat without standing.....again, I'm hoping for beautiful weather, but we may all be dining in the garage.....

I have my tube headphone amp now....so anyone that would enjoy getting a few minutes with the system is certainly welcome.


----------



## Babs

^ First!! First in line to get some ear candy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Even if it does rain we'll still have a blast. Nothing a rain suit can't fix. Sucks about the yard Jason. It rained nearly every day here in July and August and finally getting a break from mowing every week. And of course the roots in my yard go clear down to China with an underground spring.


----------



## Darkrider

> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 
> 2) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - North Carolina
> 
> 3) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Dodge Challenger - North Carolina
> 
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - Pennsylvania
> 
> 5) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 5sd Maxima - New York
> 
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - North Carolina
> 
> 7) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima - North Carolina
> 
> 8) Gerald (High Res. Audio) 1990 GM PS6500 (Time Machine) Massachusetts
> 
> 9) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Ohio
> 
> 10) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - North Carolina
> 
> 11) Clay (claydo) 2009 - cobalt ss - North Carolina
> 
> 12) Jacob (JSM-FA5) - 2011 Ford Fusion - North Carolina
> 
> 13) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
> 
> 14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
> 
> 15) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
> 
> 16) Jim (Acceptor) - 2011 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
> 
> 17) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt
> 
> 18) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528 - South Carolina
> 
> 19) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 - North Carolina
> 
> 20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram Quadcab - Arkansas (fo reel dis time!)
> 
> 21) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 2016 Ford Mustang GT - Georgia
> 
> 22) Frank (Locomotive Tech) 2014 Civic Si - Delaware
> 
> 23) Mic ---> will be there at some point in the day Saturday


Sadly, it looks like I'm going to miss this. I'm the head coach of a Pop Warner Tiny Mite football team (19 players, 5-7 years old), we have games every Saturday, and we have a game at 10AM next Saturday. That team is also the reason my car wouldn't be changed in any way since the last meet. Once football season is over, I have some exciting changes in store for my little Kia.

I'll miss you guys, but I'll see you in the Spring (or Winter if we try that again).


----------



## claydo

Darkrider said:


> Sadly, it looks like I'm going to miss this. I'm the head coach of a Pop Warner Tiny Mite football team (19 players, 5-7 years old), we have games every Saturday, and we have a game at 10AM next Saturday. That team is also the reason my car wouldn't be changed in any way since the last meet. Once football season is over, I have some exciting changes in store for my little Kia.
> 
> I'll miss you guys, but I'll see you in the Spring (or Winter if we try that again).


Sorry to hear ya ain't gonna make it......but helping build better kids is a helluva good excuse!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Darkrider said:


> Sadly, it looks like I'm going to miss this. I'm the head coach of a Pop Warner Tiny Mite football team (19 players, 5-7 years old), we have games every Saturday, and we have a game at 10AM next Saturday. That team is also the reason my car wouldn't be changed in any way since the last meet. Once football season is over, I have some exciting changes in store for my little Kia.
> 
> I'll miss you guys, but I'll see you in the Spring (or Winter if we try that again).


----------



## Babs

Darkrider said:


> Sadly, it looks like I'm going to miss this. I'm the head coach of a Pop Warner Tiny Mite football team (19 players, 5-7 years old), we have games every Saturday, and we have a game at 10AM next Saturday. That team is also the reason my car wouldn't be changed in any way since the last meet. Once football season is over, I have some exciting changes in store for my little Kia.
> 
> I'll miss you guys, but I'll see you in the Spring (or Winter if we try that again).



Nooooo!! I got some special b-b-b-bass coming for ya. Hahaha. Oh well. See ya in the spring brutha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun

captainobvious said:


> My vehicle is making sound again finally. Not very good sound yet...but it's functioning
> 
> It will be working fine come time for the NC meet.


hmmm...when I heard it last weekend it sounded decent


----------



## Mic10is

probillygun said:


> hmmm...when I heard it last weekend it sounded decent


Im looking forward to hearing just how bad it really sounds as well


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Mic10is said:


> Im looking forward to hearing just how bad it really sounds as well


Sounds like Steve better get crackin'!


----------



## RRizz

Probably gonna miss it, Jason... Much to do before finals mid-October.. I Just had knee surgery yesterday, so that's slowing me down a little, Plus I discovered at the Syracuse show I have an issue with one of my Widebanders... They need replacing... A few cosmetic tweaks to handle, and on top of all that, I'm chatting with Al at Milbert about picking up a Tube amp for the Z. That may be in the very near future, so I'd love to get that installed, and tuned before Finals as well.
I will definitely make next years, though.


----------



## probillygun

RRizz said:


> Probably gonna miss it, Jason... Much to do before finals mid-October.. I Just had knee surgery yesterday, so that's slowing me down a little, Plus I discovered at the Syracuse show I have an issue with one of my Widebanders... They need replacing... A few cosmetic tweaks to handle, and on top of all that, I'm chatting with Al at Milbert about picking up a Tube amp for the Z. That may be in the very near future, so I'd love to get that installed, and tuned before Finals as well.
> I will definitely make next years, though.


Hope your knee heals up soon Ron. Thanks again for the cool FJ tool kit


----------



## RRizz

probillygun said:


> Hope your knee heals up soon Ron. Thanks again for the cool FJ tool kit


 Knee is feeling fine. Just a simple scope surgery to remove some torn meniscus, and scrape some arthritis out of there.. Heres to hoping you never have to use that FJ kit on the road somewhere!! lol


----------



## bertholomey

Will miss you Ron, but look forward to seeing you in the Spring. A friend had the Milberts amp on a 3-way set (passives), and it was powerful, dynamic! I look forward to seeing / hearing that if you get it in.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

RRizz said:


> Knee is feeling fine. Just a simple scope surgery to remove some torn meniscus, and scrape some arthritis out of there.. Heres to hoping you never have to use that FJ kit on the road somewhere!! lol


I had basically the same thing done 3 years ago. No big deal and was back to running all over creation within a couple weeks. The one they worked on feels smoother than the one they didn't work on. I can accurately predict the weather with it from time to time but it comes with the territory. It's a far cry from some of my other old injuries that like to flare up.


----------



## RRizz

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I had basically the same thing done 3 years ago. No big deal and was back to running all over creation within a couple weeks. The one they worked on feels smoother than the one they didn't work on. I can accurately predict the weather with it from time to time but it comes with the territory. It's a far cry from some of my other old injuries that like to flare up.


 Lol. Yeah, Im back to work tomorrow, its feeling really good, just need to take it easy for a little bit. Should be off the crutches by tomorrow as well. worked out pretty good, only time missed from work was Friday for the surgery.


----------



## bose301s

Well the tune is finally starting to come together, to me it sounds pretty good, to you guys maybe not, lol, but for the first time since 2010, I will have people in my car listening to my system!!!!


----------



## Babs

bose301s said:


> Well the tune is finally starting to come together, to me it sounds pretty good, to you guys maybe not, lol, but for the first time since 2010, I will have people in my car listening to my system!!!!



Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2DEEP2

Jason, I will not be able to make this year.
My car is still in Atlanta prepping for finals.


----------



## Babs

I'm backing off on being nuts trying to get this build done. Just letting y'all know. I've got some kind of lack of sleep dehydration or something going on.. it's time to fix some bad habits health wise. But I'm not stressing over the car. So nope she's not gonna be done. I'll be there with bells on and ready for fun but I need a rest from the garage work. It needs to remain a fun thing without stress. Get enough of that at the office. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Look forward to hearing what you've come up with Richard. Scott-your health comes FIRST and keeping the hobby fun as it's intended to be is important too. I know you'll come to the Spring meet sounding better than ever. And Anthony sorry to hear you won't be making it. Was really wanting you to hear the serious tuning changes that were made. It's a totally different sounding rig (for the better but with same speakers) compared to last time.


----------



## bertholomey

2DEEP2 said:


> Jason, I will not be able to make this year.
> My car is still in Atlanta prepping for finals.


That makes me sad......I was hoping to hear your car instead of just sitting in it  and I was hoping you could sit in mine with your demo disc and let me know the improvements / deficiencies in comparison to the tune I had in Virginia. 

But the car can't be in Atlanta and Randleman at the same time 

Maybe one of these trips I make to Morehead City - I can make a big detour to Greenville


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Look forward to hearing what you've come up with Richard. Scott-your health comes FIRST and keeping the hobby fun as it's intended to be is important too. I know you'll come to the Spring meet sounding better than ever. And Anthony sorry to hear you won't be making it. Was really wanting you to hear the serious tuning changes that were made. It's a totally different sounding rig (for the better but with same speakers) compared to last time.


Thanks.. Yeah I might have been overreacting but I sat straight up with for zero good reason my heart started pounding like it wanted to explode. I dunno what it was but that was certainly not cool. I'll put it bluntly gentlemen.. It scared the living **** out of me.  I dunno coulda been anything, but whatever it was, it was enough to spark rethinking what goes in the body on a regular basis and how I treat it.

I'm looking forward to a fun weekend away, regardless how I roll up.


----------



## ErinH

well, Scott, you're no good to us dead (and how would I ever get my amps back!?  I kid, I kid). 

Really, though, no need to rush. Hit the cruise control on the build log and coast through it this winter.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Damn Scott that's scary. If you drink energy drinks, STOP! Those things will make your ding dong fall off, and make your heart act strange too. Hope you get your health straightened out.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Damn Scott that's scary. If you drink energy drinks, STOP! Those things will make your ding dong fall off, and make your heart act strange too. Hope you get your health straightened out.


That sounds bad. Certainly glad I don't drink those. Hadn't seen those kinds of symptoms in the news.  LOL

"In today, a Cincinnati man sues drink manufacturer after his ding dong fell right off the man. A judge stated the case will go to court for liable charges that the drink consumption had possibly been a negligent cause for the ding dong detachment. We will follow this case as it unfolds."

 That's better than the Onion.


----------



## bose301s

Babs said:


> I'm backing off on being nuts trying to get this build done. Just letting y'all know. I've got some kind of lack of sleep dehydration or something going on.. it's time to fix some bad habits health wise. But I'm not stressing over the car. So nope she's not gonna be done. *I'll be there with bells on* and ready for fun but I need a rest from the garage work. It needs to remain a fun thing without stress. Get enough of that at the office.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer nipple tassels, but to each their own.


----------



## Babs

bose301s said:


> I prefer nipple tassels, but to each their own.


You ain't right bruh!


----------



## thehatedguy

How is the gas situation up there? Gas stations that have gas here are few and far between.


----------



## Babs

thehatedguy said:


> How is the gas situation up there? Gas stations that have gas here are few and far between.


Hasn't become an apocalypse in Asheville yet.. Heard they've got some supply coming in now. I had filled up prior so I'm completely unaffected presently.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

thehatedguy said:


> How is the gas situation up there? Gas stations that have gas here are few and far between.


Huh?


----------



## thehatedguy

Bad gas shortage going on right now from the pipeline going down.


----------



## thehatedguy

Right now, if you can find it, you can get regular...mid and prem are even harder to find.


----------



## bertholomey

Some stations are out and others have some. They are tanking it in from other localities. They are hoping to have the 'work around' done by Thursday/Friday. Hopefully more of a media crisis than a real crisis. 

Would love to see you at the meet Jason


----------



## claydo

From what I've garnered from several convesations, is that the guys who use the largest distributor, are struggling. The guys buying from alternatives haven't seen a slow down, but sales are way up because of those without. So it's straining their capacities........hope it clears up soon, but if not, those who are traveling in should purchase fuel when they see it available......even if you still have plenty.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

How far out does the shortage spread?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Any reason for me to put my 3 5 gallon cans in the truck with Arkansas pusholine in them? I'm just afraid they'd get stolen by gas hunting thiefs.


----------



## thehatedguy

My son's 4th birthday party is this Saturday...it's been a rough month financially and the gas crap is just making it worse, so can't make it up Saturday.

But if someone wants to buy some of the equipment I have listed (black Denon DCT1 not listed yet), I could meet up with them any other time .


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> Im looking forward to hearing just how bad it really sounds as well


...and I'll be looking forward to getting some of your feedback to help me on the quest to finals


----------



## bertholomey

If anybody is still looking for a hotel room, let me know


----------



## captainobvious

bose301s said:


> Well the tune is finally starting to come together, to me it sounds pretty good, to you guys maybe not, lol, but for the first time since 2010, I will have people in my car listening to my system!!!!


Sweet! I'm getting a demo then for sure.


----------



## captainobvious

2DEEP2 said:


> Jason, I will not be able to make this year.
> My car is still in Atlanta prepping for finals.


Yeah, I had heard. 

You'll be missed brother. I'll catch up with you at finals. Looking forward to seeing the updated stuff and getting to hear it again.


-Steve


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> those who are traveling in should purchase fuel when they see it available......even if you still have plenty.


Sage advice! Especially in this bubble I live in... If the local weather calls for even the slightest amount of precipitation as close as the next state over, my grocery store become wiped clean of milk, bread, water, fire wood, toilet paper... well you get the picture 

Hopefully I'll be able to fill up on Friday...


----------



## Babs

Clay and fans.. a variation on a theme similar to fun dip but called "salad"..
https://www.facebook.com/noblepig/videos/10157430827310300/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkrider

Babs said:


> Thanks.. Yeah I might have been overreacting but I sat straight up with for zero good reason my heart started pounding like it wanted to explode. I dunno what it was but that was certainly not cool. I'll put it bluntly gentlemen.. It scared the living **** out of me.  I dunno coulda been anything, but whatever it was, it was enough to spark rethinking what goes in the body on a regular basis and how I treat it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a fun weekend away, regardless how I roll up.


I know you said you're not stressing over your car, but what you are describing is called an "Anxiety Attack." I had them really bad back when I was 21 years old and living on my own. I was making around $600 a month and had about $800 in bills each month...so yeah, you can see the negative math there. I thought I was having heart attacks at 21 years old, and that obviously increased my stress levels even more. I ended up seeing a Psychiatrist (my dad thought I was suffering from depression) and he told me I wasn't having heart attacks, I was having Anxiety Attacks. I wwas having them even when I was just driving down the road and not even thinking about stressful stuff.

Sounds like you've already made the decision not to finish your car by the GTG, which is probably for the best. It's easy for any of us to say "Don't get stressed over it" but the act of not stressing is tougher. I don't like "KNOW YOU" like a best friend or sibling would, but I'd bet you REALLY wanted to show off all that amazing work you've been doing.

So drive your super-gas-efficient motorscooter and make everyone wait to see it in the spring.....you know.....when I'll be there. :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I heard the bypass got installed and should be back to business as usual. Either way I'm going to gas up at half a tank just to be safe. That's nearly twice as many pee breaks, lol. Good call on the anxiety attacks Forrest. I had those too when I was 22 and living on my own. Yeah those were the days of bad decisions and letting people talk me into things I couldn't afford. I'm a better person now because of those hard lessons.


----------



## Babs

Darkrider said:


> I know you said you're not stressing over your car, but what you are describing is called an "Anxiety Attack." I had them really bad back when I was 21 years old and living on my own. I was making around $600 a month and had about $800 in bills each month...so yeah, you can see the negative math there. I thought I was having heart attacks at 21 years old, and that obviously increased my stress levels even more. I ended up seeing a Psychiatrist (my dad thought I was suffering from depression) and he told me I wasn't having heart attacks, I was having Anxiety Attacks. I wwas having them even when I was just driving down the road and not even thinking about stressful stuff.
> 
> Sounds like you've already made the decision not to finish your car by the GTG, which is probably for the best. It's easy for any of us to say "Don't get stressed over it" but the act of not stressing is tougher. I don't like "KNOW YOU" like a best friend or sibling would, but I'd bet you REALLY wanted to show off all that amazing work you've been doing.
> 
> So drive your super-gas-efficient motorscooter and make everyone wait to see it in the spring.....you know.....when I'll be there. :laugh:


Thanks man.. Well, if I had to self-diagnose, pretty sure it was a arrhythmia or tachycardia episode. I dunno. Just from googling, that seems to be the symptoms.


----------



## captainobvious

I've got a good solution.

Mail those pillars to me and then kick back with one of these:


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> I've got a good solution.
> 
> Mail those pillars to me and then kick back with one of these:


I'm afraid I think the consumption habits has been a contributor.. Keeping a cervesa close by while working, then realizing "holy crap where did that 12-pack go?!"

Thank you my friend, and the thing is.. I know you're not bluffing because you rock! and that's how you roll.

I'll get 'em done. It's a matter of principle now, since I already had Mic kick my butt off the porch to get them started. So it's an imperative I finish them, and I really dig your flocking idea. Vinyl is pretty much out of the question with the shape.


----------



## bose301s

I won't promise that my system sounds awesome, first time tuning a 3-way setup and first time tuning a system in a few years to be totally honest, so it will take some time to get the hang of it fully.


----------



## claydo

captainobvious said:


> I've got a good solution.
> 
> Mail those pillars to me and then kick back with one of these:


This post made me unbarably thirsty.........lmao.


----------



## Babs

bose301s said:


> I won't promise that my system sounds awesome, first time tuning a 3-way setup and first time tuning a system in a few years to be totally honest, so it will take some time to get the hang of it fully.



Car or no car with me I'll have the laptop and mic so we can play. I'm sure you've got a great tune going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

You know...I responded this morning that I was stressed about my work....about the patio project we have at the house......the weather......the attendance.......my car.......but you know, I'm going to let it go......I'm going to have fun.......I told my wife that this has become an 'event' that I have to 'live up to'......nuts to that.....it is an opportunity to enjoy....and to allow others to enjoy.......

So you all come - as many as can - and just enjoy - listen to fantastic music - with incredible systems - with fantastic people. 

Even though there are several that we all may have wanted to see there and hear their systems that won't be..... there are several '1st timers' that have indicated that they will attend.....it has been so fantastic to welcome the newcomers the last few years. We truly have fantastic folks attending these and really enjoying the hobby....that is what it is about.


----------



## bose301s

No one is going to judge, everyone appreciates you providing a place for us to meet up and hang out.


----------



## claydo

Well said jason! Have no fear, you have nothing to live up to my friend, your gtgs are legendary.....in my mind, for what that matters, lol. I want you to enjoy these as much or more than anybody, for you are the host, who has provided us stereo geeks a gathering spot, sooo many times!

And besides, I think this group could meet at the bottom of a lake, and fun would still ensue.......You just happen to be generous enough to open your beautiful home, let us share the company of your awesome wife, and even feed what has to be one of the hungriest groups on the planet. God, please let Jason continue this foolishness!

In case you can't tell, I look forward to these.....every one of em......lol.

Oh, and one more thing......your influence has injected a serious dose of much needed diversity into my music collection, making me enjoy listening even more!


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> You know...I responded this morning that I was stressed about my work....about the patio project we have at the house......the weather......the attendance.......my car.......but you know, I'm going to let it go......I'm going to have fun.......I told my wife that this has become an 'event' that I have to 'live up to'......nuts to that.....it is an opportunity to enjoy....and to allow others to enjoy.......
> 
> 
> 
> So you all come - as many as can - and just enjoy - listen to fantastic music - with incredible systems - with fantastic people.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there are several that we all may have wanted to see there and hear their systems that won't be..... there are several '1st timers' that have indicated that they will attend.....it has been so fantastic to welcome the newcomers the last few years. We truly have fantastic folks attending these and really enjoying the hobby....that is what it is about.



Absolutely man! Enjoy!!! Your patio is gorgeous. Your car is stellar. Leave work at work. Let the 'event' run itself. Just by hosting, my friend, you already live up to the occasion. And as a meet newb by a year or so I can say just being in the presence of all you great guys all with the same obsession is beyond cool. I learn tons at every meet. You can't help but learn, and that's a very cool thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hell Jason, I drive 800 miles each way to attend your meets and shoot the breeze with the NCSQ group. You must be doing something right:thumbsup:


----------



## KrautNotRice

I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone on Saturday. My car won't be ready at all, I've had no time to work on it the last few weeks. My starter also just broke and I don't know if I'll have to push start the car yet to get there because I'm missing the right Torx wrench (I hate Torx). Hopefully there's gas at the stations even. But I'll get there one way or another...
Just a head's up if anybody is interested, I'm selling a brand new in box Image Dynamics ID15 v3 Dual 2 Ohm. It's never seen power. I can bring it with me to the meet if there's any interest.
See ya'll Saturday!


----------



## Electrodynamic

I'll be there on Friday evening / early Saturday but I need to head home after that.


----------



## Babs

KrautNotRice said:


> I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone on Saturday. My car won't be ready at all, I've had no time to work on it the last few weeks. My starter also just broke and I don't know if I'll have to push start the car yet to get there because I'm missing the right Torx wrench (I hate Torx). Hopefully there's gas at the stations even. But I'll get there one way or another...
> Just a head's up if anybody is interested, I'm selling a brand new in box Image Dynamics ID15 v3 Dual 2 Ohm. It's never seen power. I can bring it with me to the meet if there's any interest.
> See ya'll Saturday!


Ah man that stinks.. Was looking forward to hearing those NVX's in a different setup. Will be good to meet ya anyway.  That's a cool sub!


----------



## Babs

Well since we're talkin', I have a PDX V9 I won't need.. hit me up. 

So saw this previous meet I think last fall meet, messing around in google photo's which I'm becoming a big fan of. Let's see if the pic link works for you guys.
That's quite a crew right there...









Just curious.. Y'all see the above pic at all? Messing with google photo and sharing etc.


----------



## bose301s

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be there on Friday evening / early Saturday but I need to head home after that.


Bringing any fun prototypes or anything this time?


----------



## bose301s

I will add that I have 2 Arc KS 125.4 MIni amps that I am looking to sell as well as a RF 360.3, the 360.3 will be a good deal too.


----------



## Babs

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be there on Friday evening / early Saturday but I need to head home after that.


Will be good to meet ya Sir.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Is there a food sign up sheet that we need to be aware of?

I am planning to bring some brownies and some pasta salad


----------



## bose301s

Notloudenuf said:


> Is there a food sign up sheet that we need to be aware of?
> 
> I am planning to bring some brownies and some pasta salad


Will these be "special" brownies?


----------



## bertholomey

No - I hadn't put together a list yet - slacking over here. Let's go ahead and start one. 


Jason - burgers, hotdogs (just a few - someone usually brings better hotdogs than what we have here), water, plates/cups, flatware - part of Scott's dip

Kendal - brownies, pasta salad


We could use chips, sodas, buns (hamburger and hotdog) - any thing else that folks want to bring - if you have a special recipe for a dip or little meatballs or anything like that if you want to bring it - the group will be appreciative. 

Towards the end of the night on Saturday.....I want to make sure that the things that are brought are not left here.......so, if you bring a 2 litre of something, and it isn't all consumed, please feel free to take it with you. If someone brings donuts, etc. and they aren't eaten - I would like someone to take them.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> No - I hadn't put together a list yet - slacking over here. Let's go ahead and start one.
> 
> 
> Jason - burgers, hotdogs (just a few - someone usually brings better hotdogs than what we have here), water, plates/cups, flatware - part of Scott's dip
> 
> Kendal - brownies, pasta salad
> 
> 
> We could use chips, sodas, buns (hamburger and hotdog) - any thing else that folks want to bring - if you have a special recipe for a dip or little meatballs or anything like that if you want to bring it - the group will be appreciative.
> 
> Towards the end of the night on Saturday.....I want to make sure that the things that are brought are not left here.......so, if you bring a 2 litre of something, and it isn't all consumed, please feel free to take it with you. If someone brings donuts, etc. and they aren't eaten - I would like someone to take them.


Oh man, I forgot.. I've got a party meatball recipe that'll make you forget the dip. I'm on it if the Mrs will let me make off with the crock pot.  Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## claydo

I've got the chips.......


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Oh man, I forgot.. I've got a party meatball recipe that'll make you forget the dip. I'm on it if the Mrs will let me make off with the crock pot.  Shouldn't be a problem.




That is what I was hoping for - sometime to bring something warm, filling, and 'special' - a recipe they enjoy making.


----------



## KrautNotRice

bertholomey said:


> No - I hadn't put together a list yet - slacking over here. Let's go ahead and start one.
> 
> 
> Jason - burgers, hotdogs (just a few - someone usually brings better hotdogs than what we have here), water, plates/cups, flatware - part of Scott's dip
> 
> Kendal - brownies, pasta salad


I'm bringing some home made Hummus, I'll skip the garlic. Will go well with chips or bread, or even on a hot dog. It's not cheating if it's your dog...


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> That is what I was hoping for - sometime to bring something warm, filling, and 'special' - a recipe they enjoy making.



I'm on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Oh man, I forgot.. I've got a party meatball recipe that'll make you forget the dip. I'm on it if the Mrs will let me make off with the crock pot.  Shouldn't be a problem.


Papacueball's better half has a meatball recipe that involves chili powder and grape jelly for flavoring. She wouldn't tell us what was in them until after we tried them. Incredible. Look forward to tasting your balls Scott...MEATBALLS that is, lol. 

I'll bring a few cases of iced down water. Stay hydrated people!


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Papacueball's better half has a meatball recipe that involves chili powder and grape jelly for flavoring. She wouldn't tell us what was in them until after we tried them. Incredible. Look forward to tasting your balls Scott...MEATBALLS that is, lol.
> 
> I'll bring a few cases of water. Might see if my buddy will let me borrow his coffin size ice chest, but if that falls through someone else will have to hook us up on that, and ice. He won't be in the deer woods this weekend so he should be fine with letting me bring it.


I don't think my wife will mind.. LOL!:

Jar grape jelly
Jar cocktail sauce
Decent shake of Worchestershire
Decent shake of Tabasco
I think also maybe catalina or french dressing? I'll ask.

Wouldn't think that'd be good but it actually rocks.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Yeah some stuff you just have to try first and ask questions later, lol. That ball recipe does sound good!


----------



## bertholomey

KrautNotRice said:


> I'm bringing some home made Hummus, I'll skip the garlic. Will go well with chips or bread, or even on a hot dog. It's not cheating if it's your dog...


That Hummus sounds terrific! It gives a bit of a healthy balance to the rest of the offerings  



Babs said:


> *I don't think my wife will mind.. LOL!:*
> 
> Jar grape jelly
> Jar cocktail sauce
> Decent shake of Worchestershire
> Decent shake of Tabasco
> I think also maybe catalina or french dressing? I'll ask.
> 
> Wouldn't think that'd be good but it actually rocks.


You are referring to giving out the recipe - right?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Well folks I'm headed to bed. Got a long drive tomorrow. Should be at the pre meet around 6ish if the trip is uneventful.


----------



## Babs

LOL Jason!!

Ok gentlemen, unless there's some sort of issue from here on out after amp hookup and test fire, there will be tunes. Won't have a stellar tune on it but at this point just getting all cylinders firing will be awesome. Dunno yet. Just keepin on keepin on. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Looks awesome scott! Glad you kept the nose to the grindstone!


----------



## claydo

Oh.....and safe travels heelbeely!

And to everybody else who's traveling as well!


----------



## Darkrider

For anyone concerned about finding fuel:

https://www.gasbuddy.com/

And for anyone that doesn't follow the news: Steer clear of Charlotte.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Looks awesome scott! Glad you kept the nose to the grindstone!



She looks like a work in progress but hopefully she'll play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun

that mid and tweet location looks kickass Scott! I can't wait to hear it!


----------



## claydo

Darkrider said:


> For anyone concerned about finding fuel:
> 
> https://www.gasbuddy.com/
> 
> And for anyone that doesn't follow the news: Steer clear of Charlotte.


Thanks for the link, I had trouble finding 93 the other day, stoopid lil modified turbo cobalt.....

And, werd on Charlotte, there has been rioting and road blockage trouble there for a few days. Seems I've heard i-85 mentioned several times. If Charlotte was in my path to get here, I'd take a wide circle around it.


----------



## ErinH

Super bummed I'm not able to make this one. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of the meet and I hope you all have a grand ol' time!


----------



## claydo

I'm at work right now, but my mind is in Archdale! Lol, looking forward to seeing some of you guys this evening, and everyone else tomorrow.......

Yup, sucks yer not gonna be there Erin......I'll eat a dip covered dog in yer honor.....maybe two, lol.


----------



## bertholomey

*A few big reminders for Saturday!*

1) We would like to have cars that have working systems in the driveway - it is not an 'elitist' thing....just a practical thing. We had a lawn fail this year, and we just got a bunch of rock put in the back of the house.....so things are a bit wonky right now......so, if your car is in between systems or haven't been started yet - I'd ask that you park on the street in front of the house. 

2) Back to the bad yard and new paver project.....it will be a bit muddy even though it should be sunny and warm on Saturday. Let's kick off the shoes before coming into the house.....I know it is a pain for me, but it would keep the dirt / mud / dust down inside the house so my wife doesn't have to do so much cleaning the week after (not being sexist - I'll be in Texas the entire week). 

3) Bring some type of folding chair if you want to - bring a canopy if you want to provide a little shade for the car.....same old things.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> I'm at work right now, but my mind is in Archdale! Lol, looking forward to seeing some of you guys this evening, and everyone else tomorrow.......
> 
> Yup, sucks yer not gonna be there Erin......I'll eat a dip covered dog in yer honor.....maybe two, lol.



^ I'll verify that, though we really should have no doubt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> ^ I'll verify that, though we really should have no doubt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh trust me.....lol, everybody knows them dogs is as gud as ate!

I hear ya on the shoes Jason.......we slip ours off on a rug next to the door at my house, so I fully understand! Must remind myself......"noholeysocks" saturday morning....lol.


----------



## Babs

probillygun said:


> that mid and tweet location looks kickass Scott! I can't wait to hear it!



Whether she plays or not, you'll know when I roll up in the Civ or on the bat mobile.  But ^ this guy right here. Looking forward to seeing you Bill. Travel safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Hey last minute.. anyone need one of these? I have BNIB spare. These are awesome because they're universal and programmable by phone app. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

What's she cost babs? I've toyed with hooking my wheel controls back up.......


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> What's she cost babs? I've toyed with hooking my wheel controls back up.......



Crutch is $80
Amazon $62
$50 and she's yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Crutch is $80
> Amazon $62
> $50 and she's yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sold!
Bring it with ya.


----------



## Zippy

I just checked in to my room. I should be rolling over around 6ish. I have with me what Scott wanted to buy off me and my headphone and amp setup. Cya then.


----------



## TheJesus

I'm unfortunately gonna have to bow out this time. I had to make a trip to Atlanta today in preparation for the Hybrid GP on Sunday, so I don't really wanna drive 4 hours back home and then 4 hours back down to Atlanta, lol. I'll see you guys next time (or Car Audio Championship for those attending)!

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bose301s

Getting excited for tomorrow, going to sit in the car tonight with my RTA, 1/3 Octave pink noise disk and my ears and do some final tuning.


----------



## Babs

Officially have sound but have issues. Will troubleshoot a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

TheJesus said:


> I'm unfortunately gonna have to bow out this time. I had to make a trip to Atlanta today in preparation for the Hybrid GP on Sunday, so I don't really wanna drive 4 hours back home and then 4 hours back down to Atlanta, lol. I'll see you guys next time (or Car Audio Championship for those attending)!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Hate to hear that jebus.....was hoping to hear that mazda with a full tune on it........I believe yer baking skills will be missed too. Good luck at the show!


----------



## Babs

Leaving now. Clay I got the SWI packed. It'll be unfortunately a quiet ride down. Channel issue. I think RCA. No more time to mess with it here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bose301s

Car is as tuned as it's going to be, sounds good to me, not as good as my new home speakers though, lol. Looking forward to tomorrow and some honest feedback.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Unfortunately, I will not be able to make the long Journey due to unexpected health issues with my other half. I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## bose301s

No posts today? That's crazy. Well I had a lot of fun, a lot of great sounding systems there and some great advice on mine that I can definitely use to improve it. Hope a great time was had by all, I know I had one.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

As always it was a great time. I didn't see the request to kick the shoes off in the house until just now otherwise I would have. SorryLots of great sounding systems and then some that are still pretty fresh but seem to have great potential. Steve, I owe you big time for pulling me and my tune out of that depressing funk we were in. You're the man and have a car that's in my top 5 favorites on how it sounds.


----------



## Theslaking

Well this is what I did instead of enjoy the weekend at my friend's and the day with you fine folks





We are so backed up with work that I am about to start losing customers. I had two crews working yesterday. I never work weekends anymore. I also had to tell them we'll probably need to work next weekend too. I am blessed that this is a problem, but anything that alters your plans sucks.

I cancelled the hiking part of the trip as I knew a week ago I wasn't going to make it a long trip but I was still holding on to the hope of making for Saturday. Oh well there is always spring. The Maxima will be playing music then ( maybe by today!) so I'll be able to get some feedback and you'll get to hear some Sound Monitor goodness.


----------



## chithead

I'll toss in some pics from yesterday - first up, "The" BRZ - Mr. Jason's (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - our most gracious host:



And, the, "Other" BRZ - Mr. Bo from Ohio (Zippy):





In this picture, left to right - Jeremy (sleeves), ummmm... uhhhh... guy in blue shirt, he's ummmm... I know that name, just can't think of it right now... oh yeah, Kendal! (notloudenuf), Eric (EeeDeeEye), Scott (babs), and Mr. Bo from Ohio (Zippy) hiding behind the hood:



And here is ummmm... uhhhh... guy in blue shirt, he's ummmm... I know that name, just can't think of it right now... oh yeah, Kendal's (notloudenuf) soon to be juiced up pimp sled:



Check out this chair!!! Left to right - Steve (captainobvious), Martin (Krautnotrice), and Scott (Babs), and ummm... that guy again in the blue shirt:



Steve's (captainobvious) killer Mazdaspeed 3:


----------



## chithead

Chris (HillbillySQ) with the Ram setup in his Ram:



Bill's FJ (probillygun) if you haven't seen TheDavel's subwoofer enclosure for this, it's epic for sure - here's the link 2012 FJ Cruiser "Spartan" build



Richard's (bose301s) IB twin 15" setup in the Focus:



And his awesome setup fabricated by Grandmaster Glenn (Glenn/GLN305):



This is Alex (WhereAmEye?):



And Eric's (EeeDeeEye) sweeeeet Mustang GT:



IB twin 12" setup in it:



Pretty cool how he had it done, prefab enclosure, with two more holes cut out:



Got power?



Oh yeah, this car has the power:


----------



## chithead

And the car I will now refer to as, Ivan Drago. Because let me tell... this car will definitely try to break you. Clay's (claydo) Cobalt SS:



In this picture from left to right - Chris (HillBillySQ), blue shirt guy again Kendal (notloudenuf), Jim (Acceptor), Richard (bose301s), Jeremy (sleeves), Alex (WhereAmEye?), and the Ivan Drago operator himself, Clay (claydo):



Oh, and couldn't resist a few pics of this sexy beast:


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Looks like a great turnout. Thanks for posting pics. I wish I could have made it there.


----------



## claydo

Woohoo, awesome time yesterday.....well, and Friday night too! Thanks for the pics chit! You did a more thorough capture of the event than I did, lol, I was sleepy and a bit scatterbrained all day.....
Excellent event again Jason, as usual, we are so spoiled to have you in our area! It's always posted, but is soooo very necessary, to sincerely thank you and Vicky for allowing the invasion of your home, organizing and handling every little detail, and doing it all with exceptional hospitality......thanks, honestly and truly, you guys are awesome folks!!!
The gtg was loaded down with several heavy hitting cars, loved all the demos guys, and had multiple first timers that I really enjoyed meeting! We once again had folks traveling from some healthy distances to share in the fun and games, I'm glad Jason's events have the draw to bring such commitment from the guys multiple states away. I believe mr hillbilly (Chris) was the long haul champion this go around, thanks brother for making that trip! Steve, Bo, and Bill made some long drives as well, and was a pleasure seeing you guys again. I was glad we've made a new friend from the VA event, and Frank made a good journey down too, bringing along his wonderful girlfriend as well.......oh, my god.....facepalm on your name, again, I'm terrible........lol, but she was nice enough to sit in on a long demo of my car as I attempted to explain the lure behind our hobby, and she even acted interested, lol, I honestly think she was! There were several fresh installs in their early stages, some playing, and some still getting there, and that's always awesome as well, to see the work still in its raw form! Eric made it up from Georgia, in his slick mustang, with a loaded trunk and a great install, simply lacking a piece of his signal chain, good to see you again, it's been a bit....lol. Daniel shocked the world, lol, and had success fighting his indecisive demons, and showed up with music playing (I knew you could do it!) and is a few tuning sessions, and sub installation away from having a system to match that kick ass challenger! Scott showed up, bitten by time limited pressure, with an install seriously loaded with potential, but not playing yet, looking forward to hearing that front end do its thing man! Was also cool to see Richard giving demos of his fairly fresh instal, congrats, that car is well on its way to being great. Jacob, an enthusiastic young feller, finally made it out! Good to meet ya, I've seen you on the list a bunch of times, glad it worked out so you could make it. Had a big time delving into Jim's (hope I got that right, friend!) Surprisingly diverse musical selections, in my own demo of my car, lmao........he played me some selections that truly ran the gamut of great music, playing some stuff I was familiar with,some stuff I haven't heard in a long time, and hadn't realized the recording quality, as well as a few tracks I hadn't heard......good times! Aaaand finally......thanks to mic, for my harsh, yet completely honest and accurate evaluation of my latest tune, this guy is good, people, an invaluable set of ears to get in yer ride, but brace yer selves people if you ask him what he thinks, he doesent beat around the bush, and had me tuning, completely exhausted, in my driveway after the trip home!.........and of course, his evaluation and suggestiins were completely accurate, dammit.....lol. Your recommendations had me revisiting both timing and eq, and improvement in both, thank you!

See you guys next time, I can't wait! I'll put my pics up probably later today........


----------



## claydo

Oh....and I almost forgot, was great to see that blue shirt guy again, who bought some killer brownies, and a jeremy from the east! Glad to see ya both......and I'm not sure about the name game chit's playin with ya, kendal, just thought I'd play along....lmao.


----------



## Mic10is

claydo said:


> Woohoo, awesome time yesterday.....well, and Friday night too! Thanks for the pics chit! You did a more thorough capture of the event than I did, lol, I was sleepy and a bit scatterbrained all day.....
> Excellent event again Jason, as usual, we are so spoiled to have you in our area! It's always posted, but is soooo very necessary, to sincerely thank you and Vicky for allowing the invasion of your home, organizing and handling every little detail, and doing it all with exceptional hospitality......thanks, honestly and truly, you guys are awesome folks!!!
> The gtg was loaded down with several heavy hitting cars, loved all the demos guys, and had multiple first timers that I really enjoyed meeting! We once again had folks traveling from some healthy distances to share in the fun and games, I'm glad Jason's events have the draw to bring such commitment from the guys multiple states away. I believe mr hillbilly (Chris) was the long haul champion this go around, thanks brother for making that trip! Steve, Bo, and Bill made some long drives as well, and was a pleasure seeing you guys again. I was glad we've made a new friend from the VA event, and Frank made a good journey down too, bringing along his wonderful girlfriend as well.......oh, my god.....facepalm on your name, again, I'm terrible........lol, but she was nice enough to sit in on a long demo of my car as I attempted to explain the lure behind our hobby, and she even acted interested, lol, I honestly think she was! There were several fresh installs in their early stages, some playing, and some still getting there, and that's always awesome as well, to see the work still in its raw form! Eric made it up from Georgia, in his slick mustang, with a loaded trunk and a great install, simply lacking a piece of his signal chain, good to see you again, it's been a bit....lol. Daniel shocked the world, lol, and had success fighting his indecisive demons, and showed up with music playing (I knew you could do it!) and is a few tuning sessions, and sub installation away from having a system to match that kick ass challenger! Scott showed up, bitten by time limited pressure, with an install seriously loaded with potential, but not playing yet, looking forward to hearing that front end do its thing man! Was also cool to see Richard giving demos of his fairly fresh instal, congrats, that car is well on its way to being great. Jacob, an enthusiastic young feller, finally made it out! Good to meet ya, I've seen you on the list a bunch of times, glad it worked out so you could make it. Had a big time delving into Jim's (hope I got that right, friend!) Surprisingly diverse musical selections, in my own demo of my car, lmao........he played me some selections that truly ran the gamut of great music, playing some stuff I was familiar with,some stuff I haven't heard in a long time, and hadn't realized the recording quality, as well as a few tracks I hadn't heard......good times! Aaaand finally......thanks to mic, for my harsh, yet completely honest and accurate evaluation of my latest tune, this guy is good, people, an invaluable set of ears to get in yer ride, but brace yer selves people if you ask him what he thinks, he doesent beat around the bush, and had me tuning, completely exhausted, in my driveway after the trip home!.........and of course, his evaluation and suggestiins were completely accurate, dammit.....lol. Your recommendations had me revisiting both timing and eq, and improvement in both, thank you!
> 
> See you guys next time, I can't wait! I'll put my pics up probably later today........


good seeing you again my friend. I am more than happy to help just about anyone who asks. just a way of paying it forward from all the people who have helped me along the way. 
Jason's meets are always a nice experience that bring a lot of cool people all sharing the similar passion together. We need more people like Jason (and Vicki) who are willing to open their homes to a bunch of random strangers to help keep this car audio thing going

Til Next Spring


----------



## Zippy

I just rolled in to home. Thanks again all for some good quality time with great friends and stereos.


----------



## claydo

Mic10is said:


> good seeing you again my friend. I am more than happy to help just about anyone who asks. just a way of paying it forward from all the people who have helped me along the way.
> Jason's meets are always a nice experience that bring a lot of cool people all sharing the similar passion together. We need more people like Jason (and Vicki) who are willing to open their homes to a bunch of random strangers to help keep this car audio thing going
> 
> Til Next Spring


I'm glad you moved to this area, and enjoy coming out! Slight edit tho......I posted timing changes above, not thinking, i didnt make any timing changes, it was actually levels and eq causing the "hole" you pointed out. Sorry folks, this is gonna seem wordy and ot......but i owe mic a big one for pointing this out to me, and would like to explain what he heard, and how i got there, lol. The last couple of tunes had me concentrating on midbass/midrange blending, and I began fine tuning my mids ta by low passing them into the timing/phase hearing range.....then using levels and eq to center up the the amplitude affected range afterwards. To make a long story short, I mistakingly used more levels than eq, making the phase based frequencies, while still sounding close to centered from decent timing, simply too low in level on the drivers side, effectively making a hole in the stage.......I used eq trickery to make the stage, well from 1k and up anyways, sound good to me, but Mr mic saw right through that ****......I hope that made a bit of sense......I forget the abrreviations associated with the hearing ranges...lol, so it's not a very good explanation......and yes, 400 thru 800 was just too damn hot, and things cleared up nicely after big cuts from 315 thru 800......this is something I'm not particularly sensitive too, but it's amazing the difference the changes make to clarity and fidelity.......

I hope you can make sense of that post, and thanks again for telling me not what I wanted to hear, but what I needed to hear. I hope to redeem myself in the future.....


----------



## claydo

I guess the tldr version of that post, and what mic pointed out, are cheating yer stages higher frequencies using levels instead of sticking to eq, will bite you in the ass elsewhere in the frequency spectrum....lmao. Lesson learned.


----------



## claydo

Ok....got some pics uploaded.....here's what I got.....
First, some people....

Kendal feeling a lil beard envy.....



Bill putting the shine on...



Steve enjoying the sunshine.....



Scott and his famous dip!



Heelbeely!.......with a mouthful of sumthin, lol.



Alex..



Eric.....


----------



## claydo

Steve working a lil magic in Chis' truck...



Chit, wondering around...lol.



Jason attempting to tear the fabric of time, by taking a picture of me taking a picture of him...lol.



Serious bidness....



More serious bidness.....


----------



## claydo

Richard telling the story of his latest arrest maybe? Lmao...



Group shot! The background chatter during this shot was hilarious....



Now....some car shots....I didn't take as many of these as I should have....

Eric's new mustang.....sharp ride fo sho...



The trunk of said mustang....very clean work..


----------



## claydo

And the ib wall...same car.



Jason's brz, trying to stay cool...



Bo's brz...



Bo's mids....



Steve's mazda in front of Bill's toyota...


----------



## claydo

Some of Steve's beautiful wiring, somehow missed getting pics of his brax laden hatch.....



Chit's sexy challenger...



And his mid and tweet...



Richards pillars, and then his ib instal....





Some random stuffs.....


----------



## Babs

Clay your camera skills are strong!! Man good time had by all. I'll have some to post up when I can muster the energy. Haha. I'm beat!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Clay your camera skills are strong!! Man good time had by all. I'll have some to post up when I can muster the energy. Haha. I'm beat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Scott, oh, and I appreciate the hookup on the pac device!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Nice Pics, Clay!


----------



## claydo

Thanks gerald....hate you had to miss it, maybe next time!


----------



## ErinH

Clay and Daniel, nice photos! Thanks for sharing!





Clay, who's Alpine sign is this? I dig it! I want! LOL



claydo said:


>


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Thanks Scott, oh, and I appreciate the hookup on the pac device!



Enjoy! That app is way cool! Good time and great to see you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> Clay and Daniel, nice photos! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clay, who's Alpine sign is this? I dig it! I want! LOL


Uh oh.....it was for sale.....but the new owner picked it up at the meet. Jeremy (sleeves) was the guy selling it........aaand, hate to break yer heart here, but, it was fully functioning!


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Uh oh.....it was for sale.....but the new owner picked it up at the meet. Jeremy (sleeves) was the guy selling it........aaand, hate to break yer heart here, but, it was fully functioning!


----------



## claydo

Lmao.

Wish you'd have been there dude, it was a good time!


----------



## RRizz

Looks like a blast. Sorry I had to miss it. I'm down for next year, for sure.


----------



## Babs

And some weather change after pulling in at home. How about that great luck. 








And this happened. Rear seat magically got cleaned. My wife is a keeper!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

Lots of pictures with the "comically large chair"


----------



## BigAl205

Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## ErinH

That chair is awesome!


----------



## bertholomey

NO RAIN! It was hot, but no rain  

Of course today was in the 70's but humid....slightly overcast - better day for sitting in cars and standing around....I would have sweat slightly less  

Anyway, Thank You to those who were able to make it! There were several that will have to wait until the Spring, but we had a wonderful group this time. Some old timers, and some new attendees - great mix. 

In the future, it might be once a year in the Spring, and we may need to move it back to a park location due to the changes in the neighborhood....

Anyway - it was a blast, and some good things certainly came out of it. 

I'm going to post my pics, but they don't compare to Clay's - his are excellent! 

Friday afternoon / evening

Trying to do something to the BRZ to make it sound good....





































Big Brains....working overtime!










Some of the changes to the neighborhood 










Bo's Bewith amps - NICE!










Bo's trunk - inadvertent advertisement for TM-65's  










My parent's dog Gracie - enjoying the festivities










The beautiful hatch of Captainobvious!



















Going to be epic!










Saturday morning - washin' cars!




























This one showed up clean



















Stang!


















































































Caught in the act!










The front lawn looks more desert than Piedmont










Discussing the awesomeness 










The obligatory group photo.....missing a few that were there, but had to leave early.


----------



## naiku

Would love to have made this, looks like a great time again. Although even if it was not my son's birthday party yesterday, I have a coolant leak so am not driving anywhere!

Fingers crossed I can make it down in the spring.


----------



## Babs

*2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*

Awesome! Yes that big chair was epic! Martin you rock! Glad you and and your Dad could make it. Was an honor meeting you guys. And JSM Jacob. Been talking to that fellow for years.. meet up finally and I'm like whaaaa!?!? You're a kid! I expected a 40-old guy like me as long as you've been at it back in the 8th Civic days. Great to see ya Dude! Jason you got Bo's TM65's in one shot in his trunk, then again for some reason in mine. Funny how that happens.  Anxious to hear the ones in my doors now. And I think I missed meeting their designer. Sorry about that Nick. Mic thanks again for the ideas and suggestions. I definitely rolled through finishing ideas as I looked at the pillars on the sadly quiet ride home. Richard, for someone nervous about tuning up that great 3-way, I think you've got a fabulous start going on there and that little taste of EA subs in IB gives me inspiration. Soon soon soon!!

And who got "THE" demo of the Syracuse-winning demo track in Bill's FJ!? Ok dang!! That was indescribable! Hope you and Steve rocked it in Atlanta. Your cars both, as usual, were unbelievably good, and somehow even better than last time I heard them. That feat in itself is hard to imagine as stellar as they were then. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

BILL won his class


----------



## Electrodynamic

*Re: 2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*



Babs said:


> Awesome! Yes that big chair was epic! Martin you rock! Glad you and and your Dad could make it. Was an honor meeting you guys. And JSM Jacob. Been talking to that fellow for years.. meet up finally and I'm like whaaaa!?!? You're a kid! I expected a 40-old guy like me as long as you've been at it back in the 8th Civic days. Great to see ya Dude! Jason you got Bo's TM65's in one shot in his trunk, then again for some reason in mine. Funny how that happens.  Anxious to hear the ones in my doors now. *And I think I missed meeting their designer. Sorry about that Nick.* Mic thanks again for the ideas and suggestions. I definitely rolled through finishing ideas as I looked at the pillars on the sadly quiet ride home. Richard, for someone nervous about tuning up that great 3-way, I think you've got a fabulous start going on there and that little taste of EA subs in IB gives me inspiration. Soon soon soon!!
> 
> And who got "THE" demo of the Syracuse-winning demo track in Bill's FJ!? Ok dang!! That was indescribable! Hope you and Steve rocked it in Atlanta. Your cars both, as usual, were unbelievably good, and somehow even better than last time I heard them. That feat in itself is hard to imagine as stellar as they were then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries man. I saw you for a brief minute right after you arrived Friday night but you were busy talking to other people and I was tired so I headed to the hotel. I'm going to be at Jason's next meet with a fully functional car (barring my installer can allocate the time needed to finish everything before the end of this year) and I'll also be able to stay all of Saturday the next time.


----------



## bose301s

*Re: 2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*



Electrodynamic said:


> No worries man. I saw you for a brief minute right after you arrived Friday night but you were busy talking to other people and I was tired so I headed to the hotel. I'm going to be at Jason's next meet with a fully functional car (barring my installer can allocate the time needed to finish everything before the end of this year) and I'll also be able to stay all of Saturday the next time.


And, if you can bring some cool prototype goodies, or a 24" again just so we can all be awed by it again, lol.


----------



## Electrodynamic

I was only at the meet on Friday evening due to needing to get home on Saturday to help prep for my nephew's 1 year old birthday party. But even though I was only at Jason's for Friday night it was once again a pleasure meeting up with some known people and those unknown to me (at the time). Everyone was very friendly and super willing to give demos or even just let you sit in their car and do as you please with the system (thanks Steve). 

I lost myself in Jason's headphone room in his house for about two hours on Friday swapping back and forth between two pairs of his headphones and my Nighthawk's. It never ceases to amaze me how super slight changes in equipment (cables, tubes, foam padding around the ears, etc) can have on any system...let alone headphones. After hearing Jason's Fostex's I immediately went on ebay searching for a pair of my own, haha. 

Jason it is always a pleasure meeting back up with you. Your hosting abilities are superb and it is always an absolute great time at your GTG's. I also appreciate everyone asking about my dad. While his health has declined over the past two years his personality is still the same.  

And I am dead serious when I told you [Jason] to hit me up when you are in my neck of the woods some time. I'll have the dedicated 30 amp power run and Lab Gruppen 14k clone powering my 3" linear / 5" p-p capable Dual Opposed HST-11's in my movie room. I will gladly throw in a few movie scene selections and flex some drywall for you. 

Steve and Clay it was also great seeing you guys again and talking to you. And of course, the great demo's.


----------



## Electrodynamic

*Re: 2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*



bose301s said:


> And, if you can bring some cool prototype goodies, or a 24" again just so we can all be awed by it again, lol.


If I'm able to bring any 24" driver next time it will be the 140 lb BHS-24, haha.  The 24" driver I brought to the last meet I attended was the "little" 95 lb HS-24 version.


----------



## claydo

Nick, I was shocked when you revealed to me that the 24" driver was the "small" version.....lmao, that's amazing.......was great hanging out with you again friday, and really looking forward to when you get to give demos as well!


----------



## Electrodynamic

claydo said:


> Nick, I was shocked when you revealed to me that the 24" driver was the "small" version.....lmao, that's amazing.......was great hanging out with you again friday, and really looking forward to when you get to give demos as well!


Yeah the big boy has a 4" coil with 4" tall windings. And I won't be the only one getting that monster out of the back seat either - I'll need an assistant. 

*edit* I actually thought about putting one HS-24 in the trunk of the Jetta but the pair of BM mkV's will be significantly lighter and take up a lot less trunk room. And with right at 20 mm of one-way linear excursion and 2" p-p stroke they will be a very solid element of the low frequency part of my system. Yes I know the fully custom tooled mkV's are literally the only two of their kind on this planet and can not be purchased...but you guys will be able to listen to them at Jason's meet once they are installed. Who knows, maybe one day I'll have the capital one day to tool a frame and bring those puppies to life [if Sundown doesn't do it].


----------



## claydo

Lmao...a "two man woofer"......I bet that thing is sick...


----------



## KrautNotRice

*Re: 2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*

It was my first time coming out to this meet and I gotta say I'm super glad I didn't miss out on it despite my car being down.
Thank you so much to Jason and his wife for being such awesome hosts! You have a beautiful home.
It was very nice meeting everybody! Didn't get to meet quite everyone, but had some great conversations and got some epic demos for sure. I'm very much looking forward to the next meet.
My dad, who got suckered into giving me a 4.5 hr ride up, also enjoyed some great conversations and was really blown away by Jason's headphone demo. Jason, that was really awesome of you to let him experience that, thank you very much. He's absolutely in love with how those Fostex and that tube amp sound together.

The meet cd is also a really cool idea, thank you for making that happen. Over the next few weeks as I work on my system that cd will be a great reference and help me tune for sure. I'm gonna have to Shazam some of the songs to find more music by those artists.




Babs said:


> Awesome! Yes that big chair was epic! Martin you rock! Glad you and and your Dad could make it. Was an honor meeting you guys.


Thanks Scott, same to you!
It sucks you didn't get to hear your former tweets in my car, but NEXT TIME it will be ready. haha
Yeah that chair is ridiculous lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I made it home at 9pm central time. Not too bad since I got about 2 hours of driving behind me saturday night. I know why the chit was "forgetting" the name of that guy in the blue shirt. SOMEONE had an epic brain fart and he was there to witness it! And Jason, that thingy on the ground got disposed of properly at a gas station in BristolDidn't move an inch in the back of the truck.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I made it home at 9pm central time. Not too bad since I got about 2 hours of driving behind me saturday night. I know why the chit was "forgetting" the name of that guy in the blue shirt. SOMEONE had an epic brain fart and he was there to witness it! And Jason, that thingy on the ground got disposed of properly at a gas station in BristolDidn't move an inch in the back of the truck.


I'm glad you made it home safely Chris. And that thingy....one of the things I was thinking of this morning during my insomnia time.....I was surprised when it wasn't there Sunday morning - I was just giving you a hard time - didn't expect you to take it  

Anyway, it was great that you made the epic drive!


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: 2016 &quot;Fall&quot; NCSQ Meet - 23-25 Septemberl 2016 - near Greensboro, NC*



KrautNotRice said:


> It was my first time coming out to this meet and I gotta say I'm super glad I didn't miss out on it despite my car being down.
> Thank you so much to Jason and his wife for being such awesome hosts! You have a beautiful home.
> It was very nice meeting everybody! Didn't get to meet quite everyone, but had some great conversations and got some epic demos for sure. I'm very much looking forward to the next meet.
> My dad, who got suckered into giving me a 4.5 hr ride up, also enjoyed some great conversations and was really blown away by Jason's headphone demo. Jason, that was really awesome of you to let him experience that, thank you very much. He's absolutely in love with how those Fostex and that tube amp sound together.
> 
> The meet cd is also a really cool idea, thank you for making that happen. Over the next few weeks as I work on my system that cd will be a great reference and help me tune for sure. I'm gonna have to Shazam some of the songs to find more music by those artists.
> 
> Thanks Scott, same to you!
> It sucks you didn't get to hear your former tweets in my car, but NEXT TIME it will be ready. haha
> Yeah that chair is ridiculous lol


Absolutely Martin! I'm so glad you and your Dad made it up to the meet. It really was our pleasure meeting you both, and hopefully you both will make it up next year. I loved talking to your Dad about Iceland - one of the destinations on the top of our list. I'm very glad that he could get a taste of the headphone rig - it really is cool to see someone enjoy great music on a good system.


----------



## chithead

Mic10is said:


> good seeing you again my friend. I am more than happy to help just about anyone who asks. just a way of paying it forward from all the people who have helped me along the way.
> Jason's meets are always a nice experience that bring a lot of cool people all sharing the similar passion together. We need more people like Jason (and Vicki) who are willing to open their homes to a bunch of random strangers to help keep this car audio thing going
> 
> Til Next Spring


No doubt! I definitely appreciate the time you took to help out. Clay kept saying there was a gap between the woofers and midranges, and when you really pointed it out, I tried something else. Found out the dash outputs of the factory amplifier really aren't playing much under 2kHz - just like you said. Tapped into the rear speaker outputs and used that signal for the midranges, and voila! Missing signal has been located. Have a plan on how to go back in and rewire the adapters in order to sum those together, and get a better starting point for tuning.

Really can't thank you enough for helping out with that.


----------



## Babs

No doubt. I finally got some headphone time on THE system. Caught myself looking at Sunn HD's and thinking hmm does Alice even want to tread down that rabbit hole. But wow talk about hearing as close to every 1 and 0 as possible but beautifully presented. Incredible system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

chithead said:


> No doubt! I definitely appreciate the time you took to help out. Clay kept saying there was a gap between the woofers and midranges, and when you really pointed it out, I tried something else. Found out the dash outputs of the factory amplifier really aren't playing much under 2kHz - just like you said. Tapped into the rear speaker outputs and used that signal for the midranges, and voila! Missing signal has been located. Have a plan on how to go back in and rewire the adapters in order to sum those together, and get a better starting point for tuning.
> 
> Really can't thank you enough for helping out with that.



Daniel I would read up on what folks are getting out of the JL Fix. Looks like a perfect scenario for one. AND it can send optical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> BILL won his class



Way to go Bill!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead

Babs said:


> Daniel I would read up on what folks are getting out of the JL Fix. Looks like a perfect scenario for one. AND it can send optical.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely. Have heard some good things for sure. Thank you sir.


----------



## mumbles

Getting ready to head back to Atlanta, and I'm sooo glad I made the trip up even though my system wasn't playing. Thank you Jason and Vicky for opening your home up to everyone, you were terrific hosts! Thank you to Scott for manning the grill, great job!

It was wonderful meeting all the folks from DIYMA and listening to some really great systems! Congrats Bill on your win at Hybrid Audio, loved your FJ!

Even though I had good conversations with most of the people there, I have to give a special shout out to Martin and his father Karl... what a great father and son and it was a real pleasure discussing classic cars, stereos and even "gasp" politics... I hope our paths will cross again in the future!

My wife and I will be moving near Chattanooga soon where we have some room and I would love to possibly host a GTG there in the future, so here is my first unofficial invitation  But until then, I'll see you all again in the Spring!


----------



## Acceptor

Congratulations to Bill.

Thanks for the hospitality, demos and company. Especially to Jason and Vicki for hosting. It was excellent to meet all of you and be around people with similar interests. That seems to happen too rarely in my normal world. 

The cars and demos were simply awesome and will lead me to redesign, probably repeatedly, before and during system installation. It was good to hear them to get a better feeling about the possibilities. I'll try to get something interesting together before the next meet.

Since Clay enjoyed the short demo is his car, I'll try to pull some of the more obscure SQ tracks together on CD for the next one. I tend to collect some of the stranger tracks.

Jim


----------



## JSM-FA5

It was a great time that's for sure! Wish I could have stuck around a little longer on Saturday, but ended up in Myrtle so can't complain to much. 

Scott, it was great finally meeting you too! No kidding, we've been going back and forth for years. Ready to see what yours will sound like, it has a lot of potential!

Nick, it was great meeting you. Been folowing SI for a while now and great to finally meet you. Ready to see what these new "midbass" drivers are capable of.

Clay, I've always heard people rave about your car, and now I know why! You definitely like your music on the hot side! Which is great if you ask me.

Steve, it was a pleasure! Got a few pointers and a how to on tuning while I was there. You were very helpful in that area! But as far as your car, that one blew me away! The depth in that Mazda is insane. Definitely gave me a goal to shoot for in my personal car.

Last but certainly not least, thanks Jason for hosting the event. It was a great time. Glad to see you finally took the plunge!! As usual the BRZ Sounded fantastic, especially since it was freshly tuned! Look forward to getting up with you again soon!


----------



## bertholomey

EeeDeeEye said:


> Even though I had good conversations with most of the people there, I have to give a special shout out to Martin and his father Karl... what a great father and son and it was a real pleasure discussing classic cars, stereos and even "gasp" politics... I hope our paths will cross again in the future!
> 
> But until then, I'll see you all again in the Spring!


Saw my first episode of 'Taking Fire' last night - thank you for the recommendation! I really enjoyed it! The 101st was featured in this one - that was the unit I served with Active Duty. Cop Michigan made FOB Ghazni look like kindergarten! 




Acceptor said:


> Congratulations to Bill.
> 
> Thanks for the hospitality, demos and company. Especially to Jason and Vicki for hosting. It was excellent to meet all of you and be around people with similar interests. That seems to happen too rarely in my normal world.
> 
> Since Clay enjoyed the short demo is his car, I'll try to pull some of the more obscure SQ tracks together on CD for the next one. I tend to collect some of the stranger tracks.
> 
> Jim


I'm glad you had a great time Jim! I didn't get much time to discuss things with you, but many remarked that they enjoyed meeting you. it certainly would be fun to take a peak at each other's hard drives (of course, that sounds kind of creepy). 



JSM-FA5 said:


> Last but certainly not least, thanks Jason for hosting the event. It was a great time. Glad to see you finally took the plunge!! As usual the BRZ Sounded fantastic, especially since it was freshly tuned! Look forward to getting up with you again soon!


I certainly will be giving you a shout soon - would love to get your help with the rest of the vinyl wrapping  I have a feeling you would be able to pick that up very quickly  

My apologies again for my stressfullness - especially on Friday evening. Any time Windows is involved, I get stressed. Thank you Bo and Jacob for offering your help trying to get that thing installed. I finally got 7 on VMWare, and it can access the software. I'll need to get a full restore of the laptop done though due to my futzing with Boot Camp


----------



## bertholomey

........and Karl.....that story of the Reykjavik Bidet was the best story I have heard at one of my meets! Priceless!!!


----------



## Acceptor

I'll plan on bringing one in the Spring. Hopefully, I'll have some time to better organize the music prior to the meet. The folder structure need some evolution. As far as hard drives go, I'm an original storage junkie. It's a pity that most of the space is work related. Currently, my miniaturized workstation has what most would consider to be a mindbogglingly large level of space.


----------



## Babs

"jammies with yoda's n s___ on em"

LMAO. just hit me. Sorry inside joke. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy

bertholomey said:


> My apologies again for my stressfullness - especially on Friday evening. Any time Windows is involved, I get stressed. Thank you Bo and Jacob for offering your help trying to get that thing installed. I finally got 7 on VMWare, and it can access the software. I'll need to get a full restore of the laptop done though due to my futzing with Boot Camp


If an apology is due it should be from me, I wish I would have set it up correctly the first go. I've never setup boot camp before so it was a learning experience as we went. I just hope I didn't hose things up for you in the process. 

I'm getting everything ready for a DSP swap now. My PS8 is almost ready to go back in to my BRZ. The Bluetooth module was fairly straightforward to install.


----------



## naiku

Acceptor said:


> Hopefully, I'll have some time to better organize the music prior to the meet. The folder structure need some evolution.


Not sure if you already know of it, or use it, but I use MusicBrainz Picard to organize all my music on the hard drive. It took a while to go through on the first pass (about 10,000 files) but anytime I add something new it takes a few seconds to incorporate it into the structure I have.


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> "jammies with yoda's n s___ on em"
> 
> LMAO. just hit me. Sorry inside joke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Most quotable movie EVER! 

Now that was a good time. 



Zippy said:


> If an apology is due it should be from me, I wish I would have set it up correctly the first go. I've never setup boot camp before so it was a learning experience as we went. I just hope I didn't hose things up for you in the process.



You didn't at all. Sunday I watched a good YouTube that was walking me through it - there was a couple of Gotchas that made perfect sense watching the video, but couldn't have been discerned just from the support page. 

I got to the point that Windows was actually loading, and it froze up. I had to delete the partition. This morning at 0430, when I brought it out of sleep, it gave me a message that it wanted a boot disc. So it just needs a fresh start


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> Not sure if you already know of it, or use it, but I use MusicBrainz Picard to organize all my music on the hard drive. It took a while to go through on the first pass (about 10,000 files) but anytime I add something new it takes a few seconds to incorporate it into the structure I have.


noted!


----------



## Acceptor

naiku said:


> Not sure if you already know of it, or use it, but I use MusicBrainz Picard to organize all my music on the hard drive. It took a while to go through on the first pass (about 10,000 files) but anytime I add something new it takes a few seconds to incorporate it into the structure I have.


Thank you very much. I hadn't seen that previously.


----------



## JSM-FA5

[/QUOTE]

I certainly will be giving you a shout soon - would love to get your help with the rest of the vinyl wrapping  I have a feeling you would be able to pick that up very quickly  

My apologies again for my stressfullness - especially on Friday evening. Any time Windows is involved, I get stressed. Thank you Bo and Jacob for offering your help trying to get that thing installed. I finally got 7 on VMWare, and it can access the software. I'll need to get a full restore of the laptop done though due to my futzing with Boot Camp [/QUOTE]

Not a problem at all, I just wish I could have been more help. Depending on what you're wanting wrapped, it shouldn't be a problem. Glad you finally got 7 up and running, I know you've been after that for a minute.

Quote from the meet. "Yeah, I kinda worry about my hinges." Clay ?


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Sunday I watched a good YouTube that was walking me through it - there was a couple of Gotchas that made perfect sense watching the video, but couldn't have been discerned just from the support page.
> 
> I got to the point that Windows was actually loading, and it froze up. I had to delete the partition. This morning at 0430, when I brought it out of sleep, it gave me a message that it wanted a boot disc. So it just needs a fresh start


^ That was tense. LOL! I think I saw a blood vessel or two pop up but cool was maintained. I was impressed.
<Option key> to save the day. Nice relaxing vinyl wrap afterwards was FTW, to overcome bootcamp epic fail.


----------



## Zippy

bertholomey said:


> You didn't at all. Sunday I watched a good YouTube that was walking me through it - there was a couple of Gotchas that made perfect sense watching the video, but couldn't have been discerned just from the support page.
> 
> I got to the point that Windows was actually loading, and it froze up. I had to delete the partition. This morning at 0430, when I brought it out of sleep, it gave me a message that it wanted a boot disc. So it just needs a fresh start


That's good to hear. I cannot wait to hear your BRZ this spring with more than a quick tune on it. 



JSM-FA5 said:


> Quote from the meet. "Yeah, I kinda worry about my hinges." Clay ?


That may have been the best quote from the meet. Clay, have you considered upgrading the door hinges? They may thank you for it.


----------



## claydo

Door hinges......overworked and overlooked....lmao, the most unappreciated swinging device......


----------



## bose301s

claydo said:


> Door hinges......overworked and overlooked....lmao, the most unappreciated swinging device......


I don't know clay, when was the last time you truly took time to appreciate that adult swing in your bedroom?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

EeeDeeEye said:


> Getting ready to head back to Atlanta, and I'm sooo glad I made the trip up even though my system wasn't playing. Thank you Jason and Vicky for opening your home up to everyone, you were terrific hosts! Thank you to Scott for manning the grill, great job!
> 
> It was wonderful meeting all the folks from DIYMA and listening to some really great systems! Congrats Bill on your win at Hybrid Audio, loved your FJ!
> 
> Even though I had good conversations with most of the people there, I have to give a special shout out to Martin and his father Karl... what a great father and son and it was a real pleasure discussing classic cars, stereos and even "gasp" politics... I hope our paths will cross again in the future!
> 
> My wife and I will be moving near Chattanooga soon where we have some room and I would love to possibly host a GTG there in the future, so here is my first unofficial invitation  But until then, I'll see you all again in the Spring!


It was good seeing you again Eric. That new Mustang is SWEET. Ford really did it right this time. Sorry you weren't able to get a demo of my rig. You missed out after Steve slapped it around real good. Shoulda come up to me and said "I'm ready let's hear this thing". Hopefully you'll be at Al's in November and get time in it. Also look forward to hearing yours. I really do like that install. It's clean, simple, and to the point. Just how I like it. That space in the trunk looks like it was made for those MS amps and Helix? you have in there. Chatt will be a good central point for a lot of enthusiast clusters I think. And should be an easy drive for me. Driving back from Atlanta one night I went through Chatt and took 72 all the way to Memphis. VERY easy drive.

Jason-I knew you probably were going to have to dispose of that "thingy" anyway and I didn't know you were just ribbing me, but saved you the hassle of dealing with it. We both have similar feelings about what that "thingy" was forI kicked the chewing tobacco habit 12 years ago so at least you didn't have to deal with that


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Door hinges......overworked and overlooked....lmao, the most unappreciated swinging device......


I know my doors are a lot heavier than they were in stock form. My thoughts on door hinges is as long as they aren't bent and/or got slack in them they're ok. Maybe some good lube on them every now and again...


----------



## req

sorry I couldn't make it. :'(


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

When did that happen Andy? Is everyone and everything OK? Mother Nature can be a cold hearted ***** sometimes!


----------



## req

last Wednesday while I was asleep. more details in my build thread - but the house is OK and nobody that I know of was injured. it was just a flash flood of slowly rising water.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Yeah those flash floods will sneak up on ya. There's a few areas around me that seems to flood every time we get more than a sprinkle.


----------



## Babs

req said:


> sorry I couldn't make it. :'(


Yeah that right there was a shocker. Very sorry about that. Was telling folks at the meet what happened and folks jaw dropped. Sorry we missed you but more sorry for the cool old v-dub. But yes more importantly, no one was injured.. Cars are things replaceable.


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> As always it was a great time. I didn't see the request to kick the shoes off in the house until just now otherwise I would have. SorryLots of great sounding systems and then some that are still pretty fresh but seem to have great potential. Steve, I owe you big time for pulling me and my tune out of that depressing funk we were in. You're the man and have a car that's in my top 5 favorites on how it sounds.



Thanks Chris. I'm glad we had a little time to carve out to make some tweaks. Hopefully you're liking them and can build on that to keep making it even better!


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> BILL won his class


Extra special tuning sauce.


----------



## captainobvious

Electrodynamic said:


> Steve and Clay it was also great seeing you guys again and talking to you. And of course, the great demo's.



For sure. Great to see you out there again and catch up Nick. Tell Marty we were all asking about him and wishing him well.


----------



## captainobvious

JSM-FA5 said:


> It was a great time that's for sure! Wish I could have stuck around a little longer on Saturday, but ended up in Myrtle so can't complain to much.
> 
> Scott, it was great finally meeting you too! No kidding, we've been going back and forth for years. Ready to see what yours will sound like, it has a lot of potential!
> 
> Nick, it was great meeting you. Been folowing SI for a while now and great to finally meet you. Ready to see what these new "midbass" drivers are capable of.
> 
> Clay, I've always heard people rave about your car, and now I know why! You definitely like your music on the hot side! Which is great if you ask me.
> 
> Steve, it was a pleasure! Got a few pointers and a how to on tuning while I was there. You were very helpful in that area! But as far as your car, that one blew me away! The depth in that Mazda is insane. Definitely gave me a goal to shoot for in my personal car.
> 
> Last but certainly not least, thanks Jason for hosting the event. It was a great time. Glad to see you finally took the plunge!! As usual the BRZ Sounded fantastic, especially since it was freshly tuned! Look forward to getting up with you again soon!



It was great to finally meet up. Glad you enjoyed the Mazda 
I spent probably as much time tuning and tweaking in cars as I did enjoying listening to them so hopefully I was able to help a few to either figure out some things moving forward with their system tuning or just to enjoy it a little more. Feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions on the stuff I was talking about when tuning on the brz. I won't proclaim to be an expert of course as I'm always learning, but if I can help- I'm happy to.


----------



## captainobvious

Oh...also a couple of pics from the trek back home up north...

About 10 miles of stand-still backup on the opposite side due to this. You like your trucks medium or WELL DONE?






...And unfortunately this too. A fella 3 lanes to my right had a blowout on his trailer and the tire rolling across I95 at 80mph was unavoidable. Rolled up under the front right of my car, busted up some undercarriage and wheel well plastic shield and killed my left fog light too.


----------



## ErinH

Not cool!


----------



## ErinH

Not cool!


----------



## Babs

Ouch crap!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acceptor

That's awful.


----------



## Babs

Hmm.. I guess at least you'll get rid of those paint boo boo's we were conversing about at least on the bumper. Might look into a hood spray while you're there. Turn it into a positive.


----------



## mumbles

Well I made it back to Georgia, unfortunately my wife did not... she broke/dislocated her wrist Monday morning as we were leaving and can't travel for about 2 weeks 



Hillbilly SQ said:


> It was good seeing you again Eric. That new Mustang is SWEET. Ford really did it right this time. Sorry you weren't able to get a demo of my rig. You missed out after Steve slapped it around real good. Shoulda come up to me and said "I'm ready let's hear this thing".


Yeah, it occurred to me as I was driving away I missed listening to the RAM, and I apologize! We'll get together at Als' and mine should be playing by then.



captainobvious said:


> ...And unfortunately this too. A fella 3 lanes to my right had a blowout on his trailer and the tire rolling across I95 at 80mph was unavoidable. Rolled up under the front right of my car, busted up some undercarriage and wheel well plastic shield and killed my left fog light too.


Dang Steve, that sucks, but I'm glad it didn't cause you to get into an accident!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Remind me not to travel with Steve. 

Sorry dude.


----------



## probillygun

Mic10is said:


> BILL won his class


Thanks for the help with tuning Mic! 

Sorry Steve and I were rushed to head out, I would have liked to stayed longer but we had the 5 hour drive to Atlanta and the IASCA Hybrid Audio event was starting early Sunday morning at 7AM


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Man Steve that sucks. Did you manage to get the other guy's info? I saw a semi pulled over right after having a blowout. He had pieces of tire scattered everywhere and was picking up what he could. I had a few close calls myself on the drive home but luckily was able to avoid them. Mainly big trucks doing 60ish jumping over in front of a line of traffic doing 75+ causing all of us to have to push the brake pedal through the floor. MOST big rigs are safe and courteous. It's the 1% that aren't that makes the 99% look bad


----------



## Blazemore

Haven't seen SS dealer sign like that in years. I need to come off the mountain see these great installs and the members behind them.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> Thanks Chris. I'm glad we had a little time to carve out to make some tweaks. Hopefully you're liking them and can build on that to keep making it even better!


I noticed a couple areas with a little too much heat on the way home but that's an easy fix. Female vocals that need just the right singer to light them up. Somewhere in the 1500hz range I think. I made that cut with the deck eq while driving and haven't looked to see exactly which band I hit. Other than that it's really close. You fixed the part of tuning I have big problems with and I can run with the tonality side of it no problem. Also going to get the necessary stuff go have an rta to play with. I'll try to sweet talk Erin into giving me a crash course on that since I know he's had mega experience with it, and I'll be seeing him in November. I have what you did locked in a preset, what I'm building on with what you did in one, and then what I rolled into NC with on a third just for grins. I call the preset that's all me "the tragedy in need of rescue", lol.


----------



## Darkrider

req said:


> sorry I couldn't make it. :'(


That picture had my son seriously upset. He said he would pray that someone helps you fix it.

I was seriously looking at the picture with my hand over my mouth saying "OH NO!!!" and he comes over and says that.

Best of luck Andy.


----------



## Electrodynamic

JSM-FA5 said:


> It was a great time that's for sure! Wish I could have stuck around a little longer on Saturday, but ended up in Myrtle so can't complain to much.
> 
> Scott, it was great finally meeting you too! No kidding, we've been going back and forth for years. Ready to see what yours will sound like, it has a lot of potential!
> 
> *Nick, it was great meeting you. Been folowing SI for a while now and great to finally meet you. Ready to see what these new "midbass" drivers are capable of.*
> 
> Clay, I've always heard people rave about your car, and now I know why! You definitely like your music on the hot side! Which is great if you ask me.
> 
> Steve, it was a pleasure! Got a few pointers and a how to on tuning while I was there. You were very helpful in that area! But as far as your car, that one blew me away! The depth in that Mazda is insane. Definitely gave me a goal to shoot for in my personal car.
> 
> Last but certainly not least, thanks Jason for hosting the event. It was a great time. Glad to see you finally took the plunge!! As usual the BRZ Sounded fantastic, especially since it was freshly tuned! Look forward to getting up with you again soon!


For those wondering why he put "midbass" in quotes is because I sent in the prototype TM65 mkII to be tested and measured against all other 6.5" subwoofers in a shoot-out. Sure the TM65 mkII can play up to 3,700 Hz but it will be neat to see how it performs against 6.5" subwoofers.


----------



## Black Rain

captainobvious said:


> Oh...also a couple of pics from the trek back home up north...
> 
> About 10 miles of stand-still backup on the opposite side due to this. You like your trucks medium or WELL DONE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And unfortunately this too. A fella 3 lanes to my right had a blowout on his trailer and the tire rolling across I95 at 80mph was unavoidable. Rolled up under the front right of my car, busted up some undercarriage and wheel well plastic shield and killed my left fog light too.


Wow, that sucks. At least the only thing hurt was the bumper. Those trailer blowouts can be devastating.


----------



## chithead

Dang, we've been pretty lucky for a while, but seems like the curse of the meets might still live on 

Very sorry Mr. Steve, I know how upsetting that is. But definitely try to stay positive.


----------



## Babs

Electrodynamic said:


> For those wondering why he put "midbass" in quotes is because I sent in the prototype TM65 mkII to be tested and measured against all other 6.5" subwoofers in a shoot-out. Sure the TM65 mkII can play up to 3,700 Hz but it will be neat to see how it performs against 6.5" subwoofers.


I've heard my mkI's briefly on just cracked testing volume, only one voice coil, 70 to 300hz. Yeah I suspect those are gonna be fun!


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I noticed a couple areas with a little too much heat on the way home but that's an easy fix. Female vocals that need just the right singer to light them up. Somewhere in the 1500hz range I think. I made that cut with the deck eq while driving and haven't looked to see exactly which band I hit. Other than that it's really close. You fixed the part of tuning I have big problems with and I can run with the tonality side of it no problem. Also going to get the necessary stuff go have an rta to play with. I'll try to sweet talk Erin into giving me a crash course on that since I know he's had mega experience with it, and I'll be seeing him in November. I have what you did locked in a preset, what I'm building on with what you did in one, and then what I rolled into NC with on a third just for grins. I call the preset that's all me "the tragedy in need of rescue", lol.



Yup, good stuff. I didn't have time to put the rig on it for a full eq tune, so mostly just crossovers, levels and time alignment to get it in a better state. You'll definitely have more EQ work to do but it's a good starting point now. Good luck!


----------



## Theslaking

req said:


> sorry I couldn't make it. :'(


Gonna have to buy a really big blow dryer!

But really that stinks. I really enjoyed ( and my son) your car and conversation in the spring. Has it dryed out yet? I drowned one of my vehicles once. I was on an old road I was familiar with. It flooded out all the time and we always drove through it anyway. Well this time it was about 2 feet deeper than normal and I hit it at about 40mph so I went all the way in! Water up to the important controls. 

Of course had to get towed and such but my point is once it dryed out we sprayed all the crevices, boxes, etc. with air the get the residual water out, gave it a good cleaning, and changed all the fluids it ran perfect and never had any real problems. Ended up selling it to my brother and he drove for a long time.


----------



## req

thanks for the kind words guys. I spent several hours last night drying it out. I still need to do some more work on it, its got a box fan in it with the windows down right now. 

I got the fluids changed last night and I got the engine started, so it still kind of works but im supposed to be going to a big car show in ocean city this weekend and it looks like im not going in my car anymore.

hopefully I can get a new car and do even cooler things. who knows. I will for sure put a better policy on the car if I do things again.


----------



## Babs

req said:


> thanks for the kind words guys. I spent several hours last night drying it out. I still need to do some more work on it, its got a box fan in it with the windows down right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the fluids changed last night and I got the engine started, so it still kind of works but im supposed to be going to a big car show in ocean city this weekend and it looks like im not going in my car anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I can get a new car and do even cooler things. who knows. I will for sure put a better policy on the car if I do things again.



Might suggest a big dehumidifier. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bose301s

Just fill it up with rice.

That sucks, never fun to see something you've put your blood, sweat and tears into ruined.


----------



## JSM-FA5

Keep us updated Nick! I'm really eager to see how well they compete!


----------



## jtwrace

probillygun said:


> Thanks for the help with tuning Mic!
> 
> Sorry Steve and I were rushed to head out, I would have liked to stayed longer but we had the 5 hour drive to Atlanta and the IASCA Hybrid Audio event was starting early Sunday morning at 7AM


Nice job on the win! 

Was my demo CD any good for the drive down?


----------



## probillygun

Thanks Jason! ..and yes! Another great demo disk brother!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

After 6 hours of rta work to get each pair of speakers playing almost exactly the same my tune is scary precise. Flipping between what I rolled into NC with, what Steve did in about half an hour (what all of you heard), and what I just finished is eye opening. I did just as Steve expected me to do and built on what he did to make something great happen. Why I waited this long to pay the little bit of nothing for measurement equipment is beyond me. My truck has never sounded this good. Now I feel like I could enter a comp with several people in my class and do really well. Might actually do College Station next year since Chad has been on me about showing up.


----------



## captainobvious

Sweet Chris- glad to hear it. Keep learning the software and pushing to make it better. Looking forward to hearing it next time we meet up.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> After 6 hours of rta work to get each pair of speakers playing almost exactly the same my tune is scary precise. Flipping between what I rolled into NC with, what Steve did in about half an hour (what all of you heard), and what I just finished is eye opening. I did just as Steve expected me to do and built on what he did to make something great happen. Why I waited this long to pay the little bit of nothing for measurement equipment is beyond me. My truck has never sounded this good. Now I feel like I could enter a comp with several people in my class and do really well. Might actually do College Station next year since Chad has been on me about showing up.


That's great Chris!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

This morning was dedicated to getting all 7 speakers sounding like 2 point source speakers above the dash. And getting the tonality curve dialed in. All necessary tunes are saved to make sure the one I'm working on is going the right direction. The tonality curve was lacking emotion and the rta pointed out the areas I couldn't drop the pin on without it. Got emotion back and just about settled on where it will be left. I'd say my first venture in tuning with an rta was a success.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> This morning was dedicated to getting all 7 speakers sounding like 2 point source speakers above the dash. And getting the tonality curve dialed in. All necessary tunes are saved to make sure the one I'm working on is going the right direction. The tonality curve was lacking emotion and the rta pointed out the areas I couldn't drop the pin on without it. Got emotion back and just about settled on where it will be left. I'd say my first venture in tuning with an rta was a success.


I get the impression this method by measuring is new for you?

Man if so, having the right tools opened a whole world up to me and I'm just a newb, barely working well with freq response.. Haven't gotten into IR, waterfall etc etc etc. I did spring for a license of TDA (Aplaudio) for time alignment.. While it's pretty phenomenal, some discussion with some folks and a bit of instruction I got with Mic on a very cool method has pretty much nipped that task in the bud with a solid way to easily get it done and move on. But glad you're using the tools. Transfer function is definitely one I want to get into with Smaart7, since I scored it.

I assume Room EQ Wizard. I kinda wanted to do a little seminar with that at the meet but never got around to it, yet I'll claim to be absolutely no expert, but thought it'd help some folks just beginning to learn that particular tool. 

That's ok.. Those burgers rocked!  Dang I'm hungry just thinking about it now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I just never invested in the tools to rta with. I've seen it done but just never got around to getting my own stuff. It will become no big deal before long but right now I'm like little kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## jtwrace

Crazy. I read about all of you guys wanting to measure and tune and it just excites me. I offered in the home audio world within 2 hrs of me on a public forum and nobody took me up on it. Even offered to go back after room treatments to dial it all in. Nada. Makes me want to buy/develop all the equipment for car audio and just measure and tune. At least you guys would be receptive to it. lol


----------



## Theslaking

jtwrace said:


> Crazy. I read about all of you guys wanting to measure and tune and it just excites me. I offered in the home audio world within 2 hrs of me on a public forum and nobody took me up on it. Even offered to go back after room treatments to dial it all in. Nada. Makes me want to buy/develop all the equipment for car audio and just measure and tune. At least you guys would be receptive to it. lol


Or you get guys like me who don't really want to measure but are receptive and understand the benefits. I have mics and programs but never measured. At the spring NC meet the guys gave me great advice and confidence in tuning and I'll be all over it in my Maxima


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I was of the mindset that there were ways to get around having to use measurement software. And being computer illiterate as I am the thought of it intimidated me. I also knew that there were right and wrong ways to use it. Once I started playing around with REW everything fell into place. I now understand that an rta is a great tool but a lot of other things have to be set correctly FIRST before being used. I did it the same way Kyle does it. I'm a big guy and there's no telling what happens to the response when I'm not in the truck. I know a lot of people do it with the drivers seat empty and it seems to work for them. The way I did it just makes more sense in my mind. I'll take some measurements from the back seat to see how much difference my short 245lb body makes. When I decide to get into home audio i'll be using measurement equipment for room correction. Just so much your ears can't pick up on. Some people are the exception, but for us average people we need all the help we can get.


----------



## bertholomey

Hey guys, 

I posted the 2017 NCSQ Meet Thread for you guys to note on your calendars. 

2017 NCSQ Meet Thread

Add your name to the list if you want, and pencil it on to your calendars....the date isn't going to change.....hope the weather cooperates


----------

